# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/9



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I see this match ending in a brawl, and either a possible run in by someone who will take edge/jericho's place in the team to save Cena and Bret OR something big from the GM to end the brawl. 

Overal, a Raw with full of potential.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I really don't want to see Bret wrestle, but it wouldn't surprise me if he pinned jericho lol.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Anything involving Edge & Y2J on the same team is $$$


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am excited to see the continued interaction of the 7 on 7 match and the continuation of Orton vs. Sheamus. It would be nice if they announced another match for SummerSlam.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't wait to see my Melina again :sex


But on a serious note, I very much like the idea of Edge and Jericho swerving Nexus by teaming up with Cena and the rest of the Raw team to attack them at the end of the show, thus of course rejoining the Summerslam team.

Oh, an we should definitely see a new Summerslam match added to the card. Maybe they'll add Bourne vs. Miz for the US Title at the last minute with Bourne maybe winning a No.1 Contender's Fatal 4 Way with Ryder, Henry, and Dibiase :hmm:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> But on a serious note, I very much like the idea of Edge and Jericho swerving Nexus by teaming up with Cena and the rest of the Raw team to attack them at the end of the show, thus of course rejoining the Summerslam team.


The second I heard that Nexus would surround the ring that is what came to mind. Not as though we can actually have a Bret Hart match so there has to be some kind of clusterfuck, and obviously Bret is not going to get beat down. Whether I am surprised or my prediction comes true, either way I hope it is done well.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm just happy it won't be a recording


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Big Dog said:


> I'm just happy it won't be a recording


There will be another taped Raw next month though when the WWE go to China (I think).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm calling a Triple H return


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The four of them are going to band together so that Nexus doesn't take them out before the PPV, therefore building the bridges and becoming a team again...

Looking forward to tonights show, I'm glad it's not another taped one. Watching it last week just didn't feel right knowing it wasn't live. Hopefully we get some good build for the WWE Title match again though.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Rated Y2J Ftw!

I hope to see Miz added to the Summerslam card somehow along with Alicia/Melina.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's the last show before Summerslam so expect Melina/Fox to be added to the card.

Sheamus/Orton needs more development

Cena needs to replace Edge & Jericho


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Randy Orton vs The Miz and Sheamus in a Handicap Match.

I expect Alicia Fox will face Melina for the Divas Championship in a Lumberjack Match at Summerslam.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

They need to have a huge beatdown of Orton tonight as hes been made to look strong the past 3 Raws so I wouldnt be shocked to see that tonight.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

May stay up for the first time in a while and try and find a stream to watch this live.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm expecting a solid RAW with Bret doing nothing but tap the turnbuckle for superman Cena, Nexus will probably bunch up lay the beat down on Edge / Jericho for a bit before an all out brawl ensues 

As said above at this point of course the end of the show Khali and co will waddle down to the ring for the big brawl, pyro hits and omg it's Triple H! Unlikely but I can hope?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

We really do need to start seeing Nexus members besides Barrett in singles competition.

And I'm looking forward to the main event tag match. Anything that involves the possibility of John Cena getting beaten into an vivid orange puddle is good for me.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

If Triple H returns tonight to join 'Team Cena', I'll literally piss my pants with excitement.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

nameless fear is gonna lose the sig bet cause who really thinks rock will randomly appear


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> If Triple H returns tonight to join 'Team Cena', I'll literally piss my pants with excitement.


Only if he betrayes them at SummerSlam.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I wanna see HHH back, but I highly doubt it's gonna happen for another month or so.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm expecting Orton to get an advantage over Sheamus again setting up Sheamus retaining at SummerSlam.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree on the building bridges part your all suggesting, but wont it just start the circle again, Edge still wont like the idea of Khali being in the team, and Jericho and Cena will still have something to sort what with last week and him walking away. Oh well, just lad its live not taped


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheamus needs to own gay pose Orton.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Only if he betrayes them at SummerSlam.


If that would happen I'd have a stroke


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Today marks 11 years since Chris Jericho debuted on RAW cutting off The Rock.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> If that would happen I'd have a stroke


Basically everything building up to this PPV will cause you mental or physical impairment :lmao


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Samee I doubt Orton will have any advantages over Sheamus tonight as hes had the advantage and has been made to look strong 3 weeks in a row now,Sheamus has to look strong this week.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to how Jericho and Edge join Team Cena again.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Today marks 11 years since Chris Jericho debuted on RAW cutting off The Rock.


Vince already prepared a special gift by making him tap out to a Hall of Famer tonight.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Basically everything building up to this PPV will cause you mental or physical impairment :lmao


If Jericho and Edge are involved somehow...

Oh my! 8*D


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Live = chance of Diva waldrobe malfuction = me watching.


8*D


----------



## NWO_05 (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope theres some tits on this raw. What do you think the major angle is what they said was going to happen?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Live = chance of Diva waldrobe malfuction = me watching.
> 
> 
> 8*D


Oddly this is one reason why I tend to skip through Diva match segments. Seeing girls falling out of their clothes is not my idea of entertainment.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oddly this is one reason why I tend to skip through Diva match segments. Seeing girls falling out of their clothes is not my idea of entertainment.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Dog said:


>


Drugs or gay I think.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Mikey2690 said:


> Big Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Reservoir Angel said:
> ...


2nd option would be correct.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oddly this is one reason why I tend to skip through Diva match segments. Seeing girls falling out of their clothes is not my idea of entertainment.


You have to be gay.

Oh, he is gay.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Also on Lopez Tonight Randy Orton, David Otunga, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler and R-Truth will be doing karaoke.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Thing is, there's TWO spots open on Cena's team. I don't think Trips will return.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Triple H's ego is so big he'd gladly take the liberty of filling both spots.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The longer HHH is gone the better imo.

I'm still thinking what I did last week. During the tag match Nexus will try to take out all four of them, forcing them to work together, the rest of the RAW team comes out, then Jericho and Edge join the team again.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Its funny though how ppl were saying Cena,Edge,Jericho are only ppl who should be on team, the rest should be scrapped and WWE finds 4 new guys, yet WWE does almost the exact opposite lol.


I just hope we don't have to see Cena coming out and being like "We might be outnumbered, but we can still beat the Nexus even without Jericho and Edge"


----------



## Nielsf (Mar 13, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> 2nd option would be correct.


 what is gay? Are they people from another planet?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Oddly this is one reason why I tend to skip through Diva match segments. Seeing girls falling out of their clothes is not my idea of entertainment.


I really hope you are a girl....  :gun:


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Nielsf said:


> what is gay? Are they people from another planet?


I really hope you're joking with this.



SatanX said:


> I really hope you are a girl....  :gun:


Erm...oh dear...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Niel trying too hard to be funny, Satan not reading a few posts up...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> Niel trying too hard to be funny, Satan not reading a few posts up...


Yeah, arrived late to the party...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Meh I don't wish to see women falling out their clothes either. I skip women's "wrestling" matches all together on Raw unless Nattie is in the ring. As I rate the wrestling over looks.

Oh and before the blazing I'm openly gay!


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

the day the get rid of the diva matches and future endeavor 90% of the divas is the day i become a more avid fan.


----------



## Mrheadbandboy (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven watched wwe in a couple months and can u cath me up on things?? K first off why does the crowd like orton??
And why did cm punk shave his head and why dosent the crowd like him anymore??
Will shawn michaels come back?? And what happens to Jeff hardy and what happens to jbl and hornswoggle and boogeyman??
And who is nexus and why isn't cenacle going for the title and and who's tht redhead who has the title tht can't even speak proper English??


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Alot of people coming out of the WF closet on this thread


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I was never in the closet in the first place


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven watched wwe in a couple months and can u cath me up on things?? K first off why does the crowd like orton?? cause he is a damn good wrestler and is the anti hero
And why did cm punk shave his head and why dosent the crowd like him anymore?? heel turn on jeff hardy

Will shawn michaels come back?? no
And what happens to Jeff hardy...tna and what happens to jbl...retired aka stock market and hornswoggle hopefully dead and boogeyman future endeavored??
And who is nexus (think early 2000's WCW invasion, but with rookies and why isn't cenacle going for the title and and who's tht redhead who has the title tht can't even speak proper English Shameus...HHH's lifting buddy??


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see what Orton does to Sheamus tonight. 

Edge & Jericho being on the same team is Awesome. I'm expecting someone to return tonight, to help Team WWE Maby I hope to God it's going to be The Rock! 

The Rock promised a Summer WWE Return and hinted at working with Vince on a special project,Summer is almost over.

We have the clues that The Rock could return tonight, actually, we have a lot of clues. I would be damn shocked if I heard his theme music tonight! 

I can't tell you how badly I am hoping he will show up tonight, That would be fucking Epic. But I can't help but have doubt, it just seems to good to be true!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm could swear Rocky has plenty of movie roles to be filming this summer. Doubt to see him this summer or well pretty much ever tbh. And if it does happen then cool, but if it doesnt I dont particularly care


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

RKOMARK said:


> Samee I doubt Orton will have any advantages over Sheamus tonight as hes had the advantage and has been made to look strong 3 weeks in a row now,Sheamus has to look strong this week.


Well with SummerSlam coming up this week at which I think Sheamus will retain, I think Orton will gain another advantage tonight to show he has all the momentum.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Is RAW live tonight?..


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Is RAW live tonight?..


Yes Sir...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> Is RAW live tonight?..


yup, they're back from touring.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I'm hoping that with Edge and Jericho possibly out Team raw adds two new guys to the team: Ranjin Singh and Ranjin Singh's sideburns. That would be pretty unfair to Nexus though. Plus, I'm guessing the sideburns would turn heel, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nirvana89 said:


> Can't wait to see what Orton does to Sheamus tonight.
> 
> Edge & Jericho being on the same team is Awesome. I'm expecting someone to return tonight, to help Team WWE Maby I hope to God it's going to be The Rock!
> 
> ...


What clues?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Swag said:


> What clues?



here is an article from wrestling-radio:




> It has been reported over the last week that WWE has a big angle planned for tonight's Monday Night RAW leading into SummerSlam on Sunday.
> 
> Speculation is once again pointing toward The Rock's return as a shock surprise before the night is over.
> With that said let us look at the key facts which point toward The Great One's return.
> ...


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

if i hear one more person say the rock is coming back I am going to invent a time machine and take myself to the end of the summer....just to avoid hearing that again.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ if he comes out it would be epic...anyway cant wait for Raw!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Tonight we are going have ourselves a drinking game for the following things 

Every time the WWE 7/11 Commercial comes on

For everytime Sheamus says Fella in his promos

And 

If their is a Santino comedy segment. (just drink throughout segment.)


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow the preview for this Raw looks pretty weak man they better have something good for tonight and especially Summerslam.


----------



## kinofkings 232 (Jun 12, 2006)

wow looks like a shit show ugh this is the same old shit


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

The GM will reveal himself as Triple H. Calling it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I wish I knew Raw was going to be in Sacramento tonight. Anyway, I'm really looking forward to seeing Jericho and Edge team again and I'm curious to see who's going to fill spots six and seven.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nirvana89 said:


> here is an article from wrestling-radio:


Listen man if this actually happens, man words won't even describe my reaction oh man and all the Rock return posts I've been sending out will finally defy meaning.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

looking forward to the orton vs sheamus feud and to see Melina since her return... thats it, this whole nexus vs cena is old.

I wouldn't put it past the wwe to make hornswoggle the GM, he had a gig with dx "suck it" and likes to mimic people "hell yeah"

hasn't been on sd that I know of


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

hbkschin said:


> I haven watched wwe in a couple months and can u cath me up on things?? K first off why does the crowd like orton?? cause he is a damn good wrestler and is the anti hero
> And why did cm punk shave his head and why dosent the crowd like him anymore?? heel turn on jeff hardy
> 
> Will shawn michaels come back?? no
> ...


I'll try to answer some:

- CM Punk lost his hair because of a stipulation aganist Mysterio at a PPV.
- Shawn Micheals is still retired.
- Jeff is wrestling at a theme park in Orlando.
- JBL is still retired.
- Hornswoggle got traded to SD. *PLEASE DO NOT INVOKE HIM.*
- There's a show that replaced ECW called NXT where 8 "rookie" wrestlers compete for a Title match at a PPV, the English one won and he and the other 7 runner-ups made a stable trying to take over RAW but now they are 7 because the most talented one choked Justin Roberts with a tie and got fired. Now they'll face Team RAW at Summerslam.

And the fella with the Title is pretty good BTW.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The only thing Im looking forward to is Melina and the bunch of jokes towards Cole and Sheamus on this thread


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

People saying Rock is coming tonight, did you miss the thread with pics of him shooting a movie in Puerto Rico?


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hopefully we dont witness Cole wanking and talking like hes in love with The Miz again.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> People saying Rock is coming tonight, did you miss the thread with pics of him shooting a movie in Puerto Rico?


Yes. But he's not in Puerto Rico for filming today.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> People saying Rock is coming tonight, did you miss the thread with pics of him shooting a movie in Puerto Rico?


Did you miss the quote claiming he wasn't on set today?

If it happens, I'll make a sex wee-wee in my pants... honest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

virus21 said:


> The only thing Im looking forward to is Melina and the bunch of jokes towards Cole and Sheamus on this thread


I look forward to he splits..Cole pretty much is a walking joke
as far as Sheamus..all you have to say now is ..come on FELLA


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Woah woah woah, if the rock returns....tonight.........Thats gonna be some of the craziest sh*t ever!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

VLR said:


> Did you miss the quote claiming he wasn't on set today?
> 
> If it happens, I'll make a sex wee-wee in my pants... honest.


Did they say he's completely done shooting?

If not, then i don't think the movie people would be cool with him wrestling and risking getting injured

If he's not going to be able to wrestle, then his return would be pointless


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Tonight we are going have ourselves a drinking game for the following things
> 
> Every time the WWE 7/11 Commercial comes on
> 
> ...


if you wanna get really fucked up you guys should drink every time orton stares like a dummy, and every time orton delivers a monotone promo. you'll be hammered in no time. bonus points if you drink every time cole calls him the viper, though you may need to go to a hospital if you take it that far.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> if you wanna get really fucked up you guys should drink every time orton stares like a dummy, and every time orton delivers a monotone promo. you'll be hammered in no time. bonus points if you drink every time cole calls him the viper, though you may need to go to a hospital if you take it that far.


I might just do that for shits and giggles...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I look forward to he splits..Cole pretty much is a walking joke
> as far as Sheamus..all you have to say now is ..come on FELLA


Hey, Im not the one making the jokes. How many times has the lobsterhead picture been posted hummm?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Hey, Im not the one making the jokes. How many times has the lobsterhead picture been posted hummm?


TOO MANY LIMES!
TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> if you wanna get really fucked up you guys should drink every time orton stares like a dummy, and every time orton delivers a monotone promo. you'll be hammered in no time. bonus points if you drink *every time cole calls him the viper*, though you may need to go to a hospital if you take it that far.


the apex predator


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Did they say he's completely done shooting?
> 
> If not, then i don't think the movie people would be cool with him wrestling and risking getting injured
> 
> If he's not going to be able to wrestle, then his return would be pointless


He's already said that when he comes back he won't wrestle but do something else.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

If anyone can PM me a decent stream I'd appreciate it.

Should be good tonight, although I seriously doubt either The Rock or Triple H will make an appearance.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Funny, people think the Rock will turn up un-promoted. Did I make a mistake? Am I in the TNA section? They have a show on Monday again?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> He's already said that when he comes back he won't wrestle but do something else.


It would be amazing if he came out like Jericho and turned heel, along with using the same type of promos. I'm pretty sure everyone's head would explode.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Funny, people think the Rock will turn up un-promoted. Did I make a mistake? Am I in the TNA section? They have a show on Monday again?


I'll be happy if I never see him on WWE television again.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really excited for tonight's Raw for some reason


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> I'm really excited for tonight's Raw for some reason


i am too, but sadly, i feel it will be a big letdown...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> Triple H's ego is so big he'd gladly take the liberty of filling both spots.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, The Rock appearing tonight?? Fat chance.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Hey, Im not the one making the jokes. How many times has the lobsterhead picture been posted hummm?


I didn't say you..in general.. I used Fella in a broad term as in everytime the human jar of mayo in on screen we get 3 pages of FELLA


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Something really good is gonna happen today!! I feel it!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

two mins people two mins


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL ok guys, i got a question for ya...

If the Rock returns, EVER, and micheal cole pulls a grisham and goes "It's the Rock" all normal voiced and without a care like Grisham did with Christian, how would YOU guys react to that? LMAO!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

1 min and we are up!! You ready!!!!!???


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope Jericho calls Cena stupid again. I am hoping for a good Jerichoism at the very least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> I hope Jericho calls Cena stupid again. I am hoping for a good Jerichoism at the very least.



That never ends... Sometimes I wish he did it every week...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

here we go !


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

whats with the sudden rock comments? did i miss something? is there a RUMOR that he'll be there? first of all, they wouldn't have him come back, on raw, free tv, the week BEFORE a big PPV, UN ADVERTISED! if anything(and i doubt this will happen either) they'd announce him for SummerSlam...but it won't happen.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Go time


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

All in BALLS OUT *Orton's Pose*


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

arjun14626rko said:


> I hope Jericho calls Cena stupid again. I am hoping for a good Jerichoism at the very least.


He will put Bret in the Sharpshooter and shout:"ASK HIM!!"


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wooooohooooooooo!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hopefully its a good show


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bret is going to start off I bet.


EDIT: I knew it. UGH


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Fingers crossed for a good show...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Great my stream ain't working. Looks like it's bed for me then.

Download in the morning.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

batman shirt

<3 the guitar riff


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Batman T shirt


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's Batman!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

look at Bret rockin the old school Batman shirt


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool Batman tee


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I like Bret's old theme better.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bret rockin' the Batman t-shirt.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Brett to start...


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Nexus are the lumberjacks to Bret The Punchbag? Expect a big beatdown to be your 'swerve'.

also nice Batman shirt.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

It's Bret... y'know.... Hart... y'know...


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao at last week when they said Hart was back in Calgary to get in shape... he looks worse now than he did then :lmao.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

For God sake Bret wear something decent.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Woah...multiple changes in the opening :hmm:


:lmao @ Bret's Batman shirt.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Bret Hart is Batman!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish Bret would go back to being retired.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hopefully The Rock returns tonight and owns Sacramento one more time. Or, King Booker reveals the result of his petition to David Stern to have the Kings renamed the Sacramento PEASANTS.

:lmao Bret, what the fuck are you wearing?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bret Hart wearing a Batman shirt lol that's Awesome


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Batman shirt FTW


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Heeeyy bret.....YOU'RE NOT DA BAT MAN!!!!! :no::cuss: remember when santino did that to rey?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

who wants to bet bret wears that to wrestle tonight?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bret needs a fucking fashion consultant.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

it's Batman


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i think bret is lookin great
love his shirt


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RANDY THE RAM IS BACK!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Always good to start the night off with a lie Bret


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> He's already said that when he comes back he won't wrestle but do something else.


Then what's the point of coming back, if he's not going to wrestle? 

He's going to say a bunch of stuff but is not going to back it up in the ring?

We don't need another Miz


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Billion Dollar Bret Wayne? I'm I missing something?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

bret and cena are good friends?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm leavin' Sacramento, Sacramento there I go...
They got some fat ass women and Rock is gonna, just say no...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Hitman rockin' the Batman


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Hart digging the Retro Cripple Look.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The swerve tonight is that Batman beats down the Nexus.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

FACE ME FACE TO FACE


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I'm leavin' Sacramento, Sacramento there I go...
> They got some fat ass women and Rock is gonna, just say no...


the best of the rock's very hilarious concerts


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

y2j chants ftw


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn I wish I could train like a lunatic and look as 'good' as Bret does


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I like the Y2J chants !


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, they're gonna resolve it, and not have a main event tonight... lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

jericho's pop 0__0


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Edge and Jericho to take Bret out so he can't wrestle at Summerslam.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Canada runs RAW! feelin' proud!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrestling jesus comes out to save this promo.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

insert sex joke


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Biggest contrast in attire EVER


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So far, this is probably Bret's best promo performance since he returned :agree:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Edge and Jericho to take Bret out so he can't wrestle at Summerslam.


This.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

What a pop for Jericho!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Brett "The Batman" Hart... I really hope shadows don't come to him on a Jerichshooter...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn you Owen Hart's wife....you must have got to Bret and made him wear a Batman shirt instead of something that has Owen on it.

Jeri-Edge here we go


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

hahah bret SHUT UP to jericho


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's Y2J!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Crowd seems pretty alive


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OH MY GOD BRET SAID CRAP ON A PG SHOW.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I know that old crippled asshole didn't tell my boo to shut up!! HELL NAW!!111 ITS ON!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

The cheer for Jericho was awesome  

And well they wont have them join, main event would go out the window then!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rofl, "I haven't got time for that crap."


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bret forgetting his lines :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

One of the best in the mic of all time with one of the worst in the mic of all time.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

So glad I tuned in to see The Goddamned Hitman.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn, Jericho got one hell of a pop.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Stone Cole!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bret Hart, you sir are not the Batman.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish Bret would wear something befitting someone his age.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2J screwed Y2J


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Any chance of Bret calling Jericho a, "STUPID STUPID MAN" like Jericho called Cena last week?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Damn you Owen Hart's wife....you must have got to Bret and made him wear a Batman shirt instead of something that has Owen on it.


Is that true?

If so its pretty sad.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Stone Cole! Stone Cole!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

dogs without bones, damn


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Bret, but they need to stop giving him the mic. He was average in the 90's, but now he's just awful due to his stroke.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

When Hart went Ahhh I thought he was having a heart attack.

As for Brets attire, it was cool in the early 90s dammit!, He's like TNA a decade behind!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God I love seeing Nexus merch in the crowd.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

They should sell the Hitman jacket, I would definitely consider buying one


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hug it out!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brets new gimmick should be a muzzle.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> One of the best in the mic of all time with one of the worst in the mic of all time.


Yeah, and the bad thing is that this is one of the best promos I have heard from Bret.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> One of the best in the mic of all time with one of the worst in the mic of all time.


:lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> I wish Bret would wear something befitting someone his age.


Now that'd be asking TOO much 

He knows he looks awesome -cough-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god... this is terrible.*


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Put him in the Walls!!!!!!**Put him in the Walls!!!!!!**Put him in the Walls!!!!!!**Put him in the Walls!!!!!!**Put him in the Walls!!!!!!**Put him in the Walls!!!!!!*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

chris jericho is damn good on the mic


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

hypocrite

marking out


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Youre a hypocrite just like ALL of them!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Say what you will. Bret Hart is good on the mic. There I said it. Sick of the stupid hate on Bret for no reason.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jericho is right. Bret Hart is a BIG FAT PHONEY!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Odds on Bret wearing tights tonight?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

our first hypocrite of the night!


this is why jericho is awesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

getting ready for the Y2J is the man and how he owned Heart


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Oh god... this is terrible.*


hey! did you know Joey styles works for WWE? :lmao


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Haha, did Jericho say Bret is afraid of submitting to the Walls of Jericho? :lmao I cannot remember the last time someone big submitted to the Walls.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Jericho owning as usual on mic. 

Hope he doesn't leave, adds a bit of life to segments like this - hell even his twitter account is a right laugh


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

If Edge and Jericho still say no, could see Hart Dynasty takin their places


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao @ Jericho's face


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> hey! did you know Joey styles works for WWE? :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowd is pretty much asleep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> One of the best in the mic of all time with one of the worst in the mic of all time.


*That is so fucking true.



Wrestling>Cena, who the hell is Joey Styles again?*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man Chris Jericho impresses me more and more every week!!! him Orton and The Miz are my favs on RAW


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I just realised...Hart Dynasty are gonna replace Edge and Jericho in the Summerslam match.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish they had just come out and beat the crap out of Bret instead of wasting their breath on him.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Bret isn't doing bad at all on the mic. Y'all leave the GOAT alone!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

[MDB] said:


> Say what you will. Bret Hart is good on the mic. There I said it. Sick of the stupid hate on Bret for no reason.


Agreed with this. Good segment so far.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

EDGE!!

just waiting for cena to come out and give a motivational speech and ruin this promo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Jericho owning as usual on mic.
> 
> Hope he doesn't leave, adds a bit of life to segments like this - hell even his twitter account is a right laugh


He said he doesn't want to leave WWE in a recent interview.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Edge, the most mis-used guys on RAW. Move him to SD!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Bret and Edge must have shopped at the same yard sale.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

So many Canadians!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Edge and Bret not plugging wweshop.com with their usual T-shirts?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Has Bret submitted to any manuever since he started in WWE?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edge: "Sorry I was late Chris, I just got back from the Hanson tryout"


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

wow another 'screwed reference' I understand that'll never go away, but in every storyline it's gotta come up? pfft.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

edge gonna turn on bret too....

called it...btw, A FUCKING THUMB TO THE EYE!!!???!!??


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL at Jericho listening to Edge... is like WTF?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Edge dropping the old Maple Leaf Gardens line.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What? Is Edge for real?

Should have seen that coming.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

3 Canadians in the Ring. woot woot.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope Jericho calls Edge a hypocrite and a phony.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Surely there will be a turn by Edge

Edit: There it is


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO, what was that??


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NATTIE!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats right Edge!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if you thought Edge turned over a new leaf..your wrong wrong..WRONG


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Thumb of dooooooom


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What is going on right now


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Brett just Screwed Brett!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao tyson getting ....!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THEYRE RAPING HIM!!!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

iMac said:


> If Edge and Jericho still say no, could see Hart Dynasty takin their places


Yeah. That'll add a lot of excitement to the match. Which ones are they again?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He said he doesn't want to leave WWE in a recent interview.


Oh. Thanks 

And a thumb to the eye? I mean wtf, codebreaker his ass - not literally but still

Haha Nexus beatdown of the hearts - I'm feeling this opener


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoop that trick!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nexus killing Hart Dynasty is way more entertaining than HardCORE Justice was.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Surprise surprise Nexus is gangbanging someone as per usual.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Dynasty replace Edge & Jericho.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, looks like we got our replacements for Edge & Jericho.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'd mark if Nexus ripped that dumb ass piece of hair off Tysons head


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Distressed Natalya is so hot.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Black Cena strikes again


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Man this is poor.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Too much Pink_


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Barret owned DM Smith.

Poor Nattie. I bet alot of people here would love to comfort her.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Barrett busted his a**


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Tyson Kidd fpalm :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

there's my boys minus Otunga and Slater, Mr. Wade Barrett and Mr. Run NXT Michael Tarver straigh up ballin!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

god i love nattie


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy smokes Slowman!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The replacements for Edge and Jericho... The Hart Dynasty getting their asses whipped...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Forget the return of the Gangstas....we have the new age gangsta Michael Tarver


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That was prety cool


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't care what people say, Nexus is still the best angle in years.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nattie refused to screw Nexus.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

I laughed at the thumb to the eye...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I rather look at Nattie in the ring..then go help the HD...does that make me a bad person


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I love Rey Mysterio in that commercial. :lmao


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

What the hell is up with the USA chants? What a stupid, smarky crowd.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

The Hart Dynasty and Bourne are pretty much the Nexus punching bags, bye bye exposure.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

what is up with black cena's hair???!!!! hahaahahahhaha:lmao:lmao looks like somebody stuck their finger in the electric socket, or he's bozo the clown


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

If that little scuffle is a preview of the things to come in the tag team match later things arnt looking good.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> I rather look at Nattie in the ring..then go help the HD...does that make me a bad person


NEVER.


----------



## steve34634 (Aug 10, 2010)

funniest segment ive EVER seen on monday night raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I could sic Nexus on Friedberg and Seltzer.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

i am so tired of nexus.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Typical - they fade to commercials just before we get a nice look at Natalya's fine ass. :angry:


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

For a second there I thought Natalya ran down the ring to aid Bret Hart over a thumb to the eye. Now that would have been hilarious!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm maybe that was a swerve I mean I can't see that happening then them joining - I mean with Khali and Bret included it'd be the weakest team ever assembled

Only superman could save them.....oh wait


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So if Hart Dynasty aren't the replacements, who are?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Michael "Bad Man" Tarver strikes again.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

THUMB TO THE EYE!


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

and what was wrong with that Nexus bit? Sorry but its the best angle in so long, theyre a stable, you expect to not see them all ganging up on smaller numbers or something? I really dont see whats wrong with this angle except maybe including Hart physically but hopefully tonights where he gets took out and replaced by someone who can actually contribute to the match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Hm maybe that was a swerve I mean I can't see that happening then them joining - I mean with Khali and Bret included it'd be the weakest team ever assembled
> 
> *Only superman could save them.....oh wait*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

How right you are...


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

[MDB] said:


> For a second there I thought Natalya ran down the ring to aid Bret Hart over a thumb to the eye. Now that would have been hilarious!


Yeah, I was wondering why she was so upset about him getting poked in the eye?!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I wish I could sic Nexus on Friedberg and Seltzer.


Not Until they make Wrestler Movie, feauring spoofs of The Marine 1 and 2, HHH's new movie and The Rock's Tooth fairy.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Tyson... you deserved it!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

take things under my own hands?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

He's gonna take things under his own hands :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nattie needs to be used more


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

god, can't u guys see the swerve coming, it's all a hoax, team wwe are pretending to not get along until later tonight, they will suprise nexus and reunite tonight


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to take things under my own hands...oh Brett


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Take things under my own hands? Bret!!! good lord retire again please.*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Batman and Superman


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how bret grabs a chair with pads on it.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

rotfl Brett's so damn old.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Super Cena!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Bret "The Batman" Hart


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hope Natalya is involved in the inevitable Divas match, not the ugly ones - Gail and Fox


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The forum just came.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Batman & Superman.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Miz got a pop


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

How the FUCK can you take things UNDER your hands?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Natalya's Boobs should be Edge and Jericho's replacements


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEESOMMMEEEEEE!!!!

I like how Bret grabbed a chair that was covered in padding. That looked like it would do a lot of damage.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice reaction from the crowd for the miz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is that a new shirt?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha yessir! The Awesome One!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Miz is coming down to the ring with his Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles lunchbox.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol at bret, and omg, i think im obsessed with natalya
as soon as shes on screen, i cant take my eyes off her ><


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OK...the blue "I'm Awesome" shirt looks sick!!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Miz!


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Hm maybe that was a swerve I mean I can't see that happening then them joining - I mean with Khali and Bret included it'd be the weakest team ever assembled


John Cena, John Morrison, R-Truth, The Great Khali, Tyson Kidd, DH Smith, Bret Hart

That is a damn weak team.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Uh oh, here comes Michael Cole's rampant asslicking of the Miz.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I came to play!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, that shirt is so gay.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

EVAN BRAWN!


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

"NO. I'm awesome" sign..AWESOME SIGN!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd mark for a Bourne win here and a US Title shot at Summerslam.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Superman and Batman teaming up tonight? :shocked:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

they better have a match at ss


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i want that blue awesome shirt

so is evan bourne a bonfide jobber now?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ditcka said:


> Natalya's Boobs should be Edge and Jericho's replacements


talk about your buyrates


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nattie: Oh Uncle Bret, it was horrible. Barrett offered me some water because it was hot, but I didn't know he put some drugs in it. Then I woke up to see my boyfriend and my cousin being mercilessly raped by the hands of Nexus. They tied me up, and Otunga threatened to burn my eyes with his cum if I closed my eyes. DH Smith was screaming "DADDY, DADDY, DADDY" in pain. Oh Bret, plz help us!!

What happened to Bourne's eye??


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

This match should be for the United States Championship & Bourne should capture that belt. Still looking forward to this match.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Natalya's Boobs should be Edge and Jericho's replacements


i wouldn't be against that...


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow 20 minutes of Hart and now a Miz beat down on Bourne. They are not winning me over with this first half hour.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Evan Bourne! so when is the Miz going to drop the US title?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Bourne to Job. Fuck.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

WTF happened to Bourne.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Bean-pole midget who can't talk alert.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god cole really is in love with miz


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I tuned in late, can anyone please give me some quick recap on what happened?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love the chants for The Miz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf this is awesome chants lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Wow, that shirt is so gay.


*It doesn't make him a bad person.*


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice, Bourne vs. The Miz !

Time for Cole to jizz all over the place.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

What, Cole? I can't understand you with that mouth full of scrotum veins!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> is that a new shirt?


WWE now make their t-shirts in different colors.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cool seeing the crowd behind Miz_


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

somethings missing....ah..Cole all up in the Miz's ass


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> wtf this is awesome chants lol


"Miz is awesome"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz is awful! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Miz remember to turn to the camera...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This is such a Smark Crowd


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Miz is proof that if you repeat something for long enough, the mindless sheep that are 90% of the WWE audience will start saying it with you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Evan with a black eye? did someone steal his milk money?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Just wait till the Green Lantern turns up...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

cavs25 said:


> wtf this is awesome chants lol


*They are for Joey Styles... because he works for WWE.*


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Miz is awesome (clap clap clap clap clap)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

U like a possible sheamus appearance

Kinda like a hunt the hunter type thing...maybe


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

- insert another miz mark statement -


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Michael Cole's sucking to The Miz is an on-screen interpretation for the IWC's BJing of Chris Jericho. At least Cole isn't fapping like a good portion of people for Jericho.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

vanderhevel said:


> *i want that blue awesome shirt*
> 
> so is evan bourne a bonfide jobber now?


it's on wweshop.com, they are making the shirts in some different colors now. Punk's new shirt is also in red now, I just got it yesterday


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *They are for Joey Styles... because he works for WWE.*



Really? I did not know that... Wow...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *They are for Joey Styles... because he works for WWE.*


Hmmm. That explains why he was not at HardCORE Justice. He must work on WWE.com.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

lic05 said:


> I tuned in late, can anyone please give me some quick recap on what happened?


1 brett called out Edge and Y2J

2 Nexus beat down HD

3 Nattie's breasts


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

bourne have a black eye?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Miz is awful chants


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Evan Bourne sounds and looks like Hornswoggle.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That Joey Styles is a jam up guy. Takes things under his own hands and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *They are for Joey Styles... because he works for WWE.*


I've heard that he works for WWE.com now.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Miz is awesome!!!!!*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice move


----------



## WendellY2J (Jul 9, 2010)

Miz looks like he put on some muscles...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was pretty sick


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, amazing move by bourne!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This match should be for the US Title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow that was beautiful*


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I love watching Bourne.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

DAYUMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

he just broke evan bourne


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

nice move by bourne and the miz, they made that look awesome


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome move from Bourne.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole almost crapped himself. If Miz wins he releases....if Miz loses he craps himself.....

Yuck Cole creamed his pants


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Bourne can sell like a madman. My neck hurts just watching his matches.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Bourne kind of got destroyed. I love it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Miz hearing voices in his head!! And that is all...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> 3 Nattie's breasts


That was the best part of segment right there


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Good albeit short match.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

The jobber jobbed. Justice is in effect.

Long live The Miz!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

weeeeeeeeeee
go Miz


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

One of these days Bourne will win a match. I'd love to see him win the US championship but until then i guess he's just going to be used as a high flying Barry Horowitz.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

After watching HBKs dvd with Michael Cole interviewing I thought well, that wasn't so bad

Come tonight and still tempted to choke him with a tie 

Oh: Bit of a squash and talk of Cole, he'll soon be champ. hm


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

nice quick match. miz keeps improving. and sydal puts on a good match with everyone.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Weird sell on that skull crush, NICE sell on the clothesline.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bourne is sick.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahh Bullshit. Bourne should of gone over.


----------



## weaver2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

God, I hate Michael Cole.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What is it with Cole and the Miz? 

A lot gay shit going on there.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SatanX said:


> Miz hearing voices in his head!! And that is all...


He hears Coles voices


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

SHIT!!!! THAT WAS HOT BY BOURNE!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bourne cries to Cena: Johnny Baby, Miz stole my lunchbox


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

then Miz can have two belts he won't defend


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Miz wiggles his ass like he's waiting for Cole before he does the SCF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Cole's nut-hugging of the Miz is getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so embarrassing hearing cole talk


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler (Dec 2, 2009)

Miz, Kennedy, Miz, Kennedy...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What the hell is it with WWE fucking up cocky heels? They've turned Miz and Swagger into psychos.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I have the worse feelin that cos Cole is talkin him up so much, Miz will be the first guy to fail at cashing in MITB.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, i gotta give cole that one, the miz is doing is "im the miz and I'm awesome" stick better each and every week.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Khali hiding in the sewer with the Ninja Turtles or something?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish King would slap Michael Cole. The Rock is not coming back, but if he were, first thing he should do is layeth the Smackdown on that moron.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Khali understands English now ?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> He hears Coles voices



Now I see why he finished so quick.. He did not want to hear that stupid anymore...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Where are these statistics your talking about Cole? I don't see them.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Is this man ever going to defend his US title?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

John Cena talking to Khali? I thought he couldn't speak or understand English?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where are Cena and Khali? Are they in the room Vinny Mac stores his strap on collection and bear skin rugs? Thats a big room.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I know we've said Khali's wrestling is a bit crap but having him live in a sewer is a bit harsh WWE.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Are Cena and Khali meeting under a bridge, what the hell?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

What the hell? What location is that? A train station? Lol.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cena: blah blah blah blah wwe universe, blah blah, super smash brothers blah
Khali: wnmfiownofwinoeinofi 2r32r0o32nrfafninafafa 1143 khali amfaiofma


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> I wish King would slap Michael Cole. The Rock is not coming back, but if he were, first thing he should do is layeth the Smackdown on that moron.


:lmao

Seconded


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

You fools talk about Cole like this shit is real and he isnt reading essentially a script.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Is Khali hiding in the sewer with the Ninja Turtles or something?


I was wondering that - very odd location :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena talking to Khali reminded me of the old Smackdown games. "Looks like he is talking to him backstage!" but you have no idea what they are actually saying, and it does not make any sense.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

SummerSlam looks seriously meh.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

How can Khali understand Cena if he does'nt have Ranjin Singh ?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully Kane isnt the attacker as Rey claimed.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm finding Miz's shtick more and more boring each week. Michael Cole is officially in love.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> One of these days Bourne will win a match. I'd love to see him win the US championship but until then i guess he's just going to be used as a high flying Barry Horowitz.


 What the hell are you going on about? He beat Jericho at a PPV and in recent times has been booked very strongly.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

tbp_tc12 said:


> Cena: blah blah blah blah wwe universe, blah blah, super smash brothers blah
> Khali: wnmfiownofwinoeinofi 2r32r0o32nrfafninafafa 1143 khali amfaiofma


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao This almost made me pee


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Cena talking to Khali reminded me of the old Smackdown games. "Looks like he is talking to him backstage!" but you have no idea what they are actually saying, and it does not make any sense.


Remember when Tazz would approach you in the parking lot? "Uhh, there's an event in London, I wanna know if you wanna do it..."


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

tbp_tc12 said:


> Cena: blah blah blah blah wwe universe, blah blah, super smash brothers blah
> Khali: wnmfiownofwinoeinofi 2r32r0o32nrfafninafafa 1143 khali amfaiofma


I heard Khali mains Ganondorf.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

iMac said:


> I have the worse feelin that cos Cole is talkin him up so much, Miz will be the first guy to fail at cashing in MITB.


All signs point to yes.
It's not looking good. I guess at some point someone has to lose it so it's not so routine but this board will implode. I'm going to laugh if he gets done by Orton given recent dirt sheet bs we've had splashed all over.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

So, are we all in agreement that team RAW will be divided until the Nexus lumberjacks jump them all, and they unite in the ring, with the 3 extra jobbers coming in to help from the back?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shit crowd was red hot for The Miz not over my ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Superman can speak any language he chooses... we all know that, right?*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thrawn3d said:


> You fools talk about Cole like this shit is real and he isnt reading essentially a script.


yeah really. to be fair, cole is really good at his character.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That Sky Sports advert is brilliant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> So, are we all in agreement that team RAW will be divided until the Nexus lumberjacks jump them all, and they unite in the ring, with the 3 extra jobbers coming in to help from the back?


*Dude... you read the fucking spoilers!
*


hehe


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Diva match next.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Melina time. Time to hit the crapper.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Batman to the cave analyzing shit and Superman is outside carrying the world on his pants...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

melina!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Dobba said:


> That Sky Sports advert is brilliant.


Damn right. Makes me appreciate Sky over streams with American food ads :no: 

NOAH! what a save


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Melina time !


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MELINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

... and not a botch in sight there.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Melina!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the things I would do to Melina mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

YAY A Talented Diva is Back.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I was hoping Melina would get a new attire.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

And Eve is sent back to Superstars.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Melina as a face is boring.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woop! Melina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole stop switching sides. You love Miz and nobody else stop pretending you like the divas.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Time to masterbate.

/divas


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I wonder how long till she gets injured. Thinking Survivor Series.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Melina. The most overrated diva in history.


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, I missed that


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

missed Melina. Bout time she came back.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

surprised shes still allowed to do that entrance


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> YAY A Talented Diva is Back.


Sweet, Mickie James is rehired?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Melina v2.0 (More assholelically taking)


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck I love Melina.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

melina looks more and more horse like everytime i see her, not to mention shes had more wangs in her than a chinese phonebook


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I could watch that entrance on loop! Glad to see a quality Women's wrestler back. Melina ftw!


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

so glad melinas back , at least alicia should be losing the title fairly soon!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol what was that? Melina...no


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Melina time. Time to hit the crapper.


I wish I needed to go to the toilet.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Will Ferrell needs to come out with a cowbell when Alicia Fox comes out.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I see Alicia Fox is still trying to find her sea legs.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dear God I've missed that entrance...Melina has gotten thick as hell!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is this match happening already?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd couldn't care less about Alicia.*


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread is classic. So much hilarity.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OHAI Melina


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm with Cole, wohoo! Melina! Feel free to take out Alicia Fox. Please.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Alicia Fox dressed like a Pinata?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Melina. The most overrated diva in history.


Trish Stratus says hello.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I love how Sacramento is famous in the WWE solely for the Rock owning the city.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

8 month lay off spent at McDonalds by the looks of it.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> YAY A Talented Diva is Back.


Alundra Blayze is back? hell has frozen over!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Alicia sucks as Champion imo. Melina would be a good choice as Champ althought id prefer Natalya


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ditcka said:


> Why is Alicia Fox dressed like a Pinata?


:lmao


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Two Gail Kim signs? Someone must be pissed.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

WE WANT PUPPIES CHANT!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Dude... you read the fucking spoilers!
> *
> 
> 
> hehe


If by "spoilers" you mean "predicting the painfully obvious", then yes, I did. 

Melina looks rather kiddy-friendly in her new attire.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Who's idea was it to put Alicia as champ? No-one gives a damn

In fairness though she does look more of a man than Evan Bourne


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Melina should go to the cast for the next Street Fighter Movie


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I would mark so fucking hard if Melina lost this pointless, stupid match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*alicia is terrible :lmao*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Crowd actually gives a shit about a diva match.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ the champ getting squashed


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What is it with the screaming?


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

As contrived as that Matrix move is, it's still cool.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Why is Alicia Fox dressed like a Pinata?


:lmao:lmao:lmao so true


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

was that a fox can't wrestle chant


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

that looked stiff


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did fox just lick melinas face?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

did she just lick Melina?...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> Trish Stratus says hello.


:no:

Wow, Alicia is useless and Melina only works as a heel.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"You both can't wrestle!" chant LOL

They aren't that bad.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

That was a botchbracker...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

i like this crowd


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Melina is attractive from the neck down. Although I'd rather have more Nattie doing anything instead of a Divas match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Geez, that backbreaker was sloppy as hell.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

The hell was that?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *alicia is terrible :lmao*


she's WWE version of Lacey


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What the hell is Alicia wearing?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello cleavage.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Yay she killed Alicia!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Iam glad Melina is back but i really hate her screaming.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

banshee scream


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

...Champion. Yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh.....:no:


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh. So contrived.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunset bombs beat people these days?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Melina = butterface imo 

That was okay for a divas match


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

is anybody suprised by the results ?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ahh Melina won. Only thing left now...
was it ****1/4 or ****1/2???????


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

OUT OF NOWHERE!!


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Melina vs Alicia Fox Botch count: 3 

Great job girls, you met your quota.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Anybody else feel like they need some penicillin when they see Melina?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Alicia is a nice diva heel


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Geez, that backbreaker was sloppy as hell.


*Well it is Alicia doing it so it's not surprising.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn....


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Epic cleavage when she was on the shoulder hold.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

In all honesty, Alicia needs to work on her selling. She oversells way too much.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That setup was completely ridiculous. This whole division needs a vast overhaul.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice rack Melina, awful match. Fox is terrible, even by Diva standards.

Holy Santa Claus shit, are they actually going to have Khali speak English now?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> Why is Alicia Fox dressed like a Pinata?


that's a pinata that i wouldn't mind breaking open..:sex


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

omg was better than porn


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

'Well Hello There Josh ... Good Day'


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn Alicia's tits look fine.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who are you to doubt Khali?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We know who the no. 1 contender is now i guess lol!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Where is Cena to translate?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Melina screams to much.

Did that go on as long as The Miz match? If it did its a crying shame


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at you nerds shitting on Melina's looks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

rocky145 said:


> Alicia is a nice diva heel


*She is? How so? She gets absolutely no crowd response. No one cares about her.*


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Fuck Melina i swear to god if she gets the title again...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Best interview ever !


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WADE BERRY!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, so he does know how to speak English? Fuck me.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wade Berry?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WASTELAND ON KHALI PLEASE


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Spicy meatball?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Khali just told Josh to bring him some more hoes.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

So he can speak & understand english....when HE wants too ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How is Melina able to do that move? I thought Piledrivers were banned in the WWE.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Yea right, like Josh really new what he said when he said it in English. haha


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Khali is fighting Ben Vereen?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wale Belly me will yu tonite


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Wade Barrett and Khali???

A chance to out-botch the Mark Henry Wasteland!!

:lmao if he pulls it off


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ladies and Gentleman Khali was changed to default settings and now speaks English... Sponsored by Superman.. Thanks...


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

I feel sorry for Wayne Berry. Whoever that is.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Epic cleavage when she was on the shoulder hold.


I know. They tried to avoid it with the cameras though, the pricks.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Alicia's terrible, Melina's fuckable.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

That slim jim advert is just so corny and annoying..


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *She is? How so? She gets absolutely no crowd response. No one cares about her.*


nobody cares about divas overall and thats saying much.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully Barret botches Wasteland on Khali injuring him for the next few weeks.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Drew McIntyre got more heat than Alicia.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alicia is awesome. stop hating


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Wade Barret's kidneys are gonna explode if he applys his finisher on Khali.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay...so what we got out of that interview is "Wa;disafjaiodsgha;dioghasifhdouaghslduigfahlfiudhlfaiudghfiuh" "Wade Barrett you sdaf me tongdfde" :hmm:

Translation please!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Echlius said:


> That slim jim advert is just so corny and annoying..


*NINJAS!*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I prefer Alicia than Maryse, at least Alicia can do something in the ring.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Eat it and beat it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dobba said:


> I feel sorry for Wayne Berry. Whoever that is.


I think he said Wayne Brady..he guest hosted a while back right


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Decent watchable match for what it was. Alica still needs work. Glad Melina's back. Shes the only reason I care about this division until Beth comes back or they push Nattie or Gail.

Khali can speck English now!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> How is Melina able to do that move? I thought Piledrivers were banned in the WWE.


*It's not a piledriver though. *


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

bla i want to see a pic of mel on foxes back again lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Khali called out Wade Berry.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it is Alicia doing it so it's not surprising.*


Alicia is never this bad. The girl was all over the place this time.

These two girls really don't work well together.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

jimboystar24 said:


> Melina vs Alicia Fox Botch count: 3
> 
> Great job girls, you met your quota.


:lmao That match was pretty sloppy. The unfortunate thing is that its better than what we've been seeing the last few months.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mizaniac said:


> Hopefully Barret botches Wasteland on Khali injuring him for the next few weeks.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

They're using the GM for this? Who gives a fuck about Melina/Alicia? fpalm


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

pjpst6 said:


> Eat it and beat it.


Thats what she said


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mizaniac said:


> Hopefully Barret botches Wasteland on Khali injuring him for the next few weeks.


or ends his career

I'm cool with either tho


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't understand the Melina hate, she makes people interested in the Divas division unlike others.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Rickey said:


> I prefer Alicia to Maryse, at least Alicia can do something in the ring.


Other than that weak leg drop, scream and looki ugly, what does she do?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rickey said:


> I prefer Alicia to Maryse, at least Alicia can do something in the ring.


Maryse can do something in the ring too... Waldrove malfunction...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Alicia is awesome. stop hating


*She's no Joey Styles... wherever he works now.*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> I think he said Wayne Brady..he guest hosted a while back right


Was just gonna say that. Is The Great Khali gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"and I quote" sign :lmao


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh wow, they just made SummerSlam a stacked card with that match. :no:


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

We have a Diva's Championship match at SS. Woop dee doo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so you couldnt even give the diva match announcement air time...amazing


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

AH!!!! DIVAS... BIKINSIS¬!!!!
AHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

PUPPIES!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Did Melina fucking cry? :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

2 divas matches in one raw......good lord


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"And because people are going to need a bathroom break at SOME point during Summerslam, ALicia Fox will be defending her title to Melina!"


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

more divas ?

they're gonna be in bikinis...but damn


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

More Divas? Feck off

And a number one contender match already? Hmmm


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

More divas? gimme Goldust or Regal any day


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its Guest Host Crap without a Guest Host.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

:lmao at Michael Cole emphasizing me when he was talking about the Raw GM.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia Vs. Melina at SS. I hope Alicia gets the win then Melina wins at NOC, it would be too early for Melina to win the title at SS.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I'm not too big a fan of Gail Kim but at least she actually wrestled in TNA. Is that ironic considering the names of he companies?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Divas in baithsuits .... ok ok ... 1st time in months i wont piss break when I hear one of their intro music


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *She's no Joey Styles... wherever he works now.*



I heard it was on WWE.com... although not sure


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *She's no Joey Styles... wherever he works now.*


That doesn't make him a bad person


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm surprised Jericho didn't say "Golly Gee" there.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I doubt they'll have the Divas come out in skimpy swim suits. If they do, though, I will mark/come.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lmao jericho is funny


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A bikini contest?? Don't be surprised if a lot of guys here have a sticky white substance on their keyboards. :side:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Edge said The Alliance!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

EDGE SAID THE ROCK RAWRRR


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

pjpst6 said:


> Other than that weak leg drop, scream and looki ugly, what does she do?


More than Maryse.  Didn't say Alicia's the greatest on Raw but she's much better than Maryse in the ring.

Disagree on "looking ugly." but that's neither here or there.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WHAT A FUCKING LIST.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Edge said The Alliance!


Heyman's the GM!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Its Guest Host Crap without a Guest Host.


Hell yeah Dorset man


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy fuck, Alicia was fucking cringe-worthy in that match. I hope it's better at Summerslam.



And Bret is probaby too old to really "get off' anymore Edge. 


8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Is Morrison trying to look like Cottonwood?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

TRUF DON PLAY DAT


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

zoo kepah!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh no, it is R-Truth. Please no.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IS TAHT ZOOKEAPER!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

No way. Please don't have Mark in the Summerslam match. No. NO!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

oh god morrison and truth in the same promo


oh wait RATINGS it's the world's strongest jobber


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Liking JoMo's rugged look tbh.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

well, if the divas are always in bikinis...they could go on for a half hour and i wouldn't complain one bit.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha mark henry is the man. people hate him but hes not bad for his size.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh fuck off Henry. Oh god he has a match now..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Morrison is growing a beard...I see a beard t-shit in the near future


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

am i the only one who likes Edge and Jericho better as faces? i'd rather have them be funny and win


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And we have our replacement ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

With Morrison's tramp beard and Mark Henry, Team WWE has this in the bag.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Gangstaaaa....WWE version


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mark Henry ? LOL

Looks like Nexus are gonna take out Henry


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison's beard just screams heel.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is black Cena about to go Super Sayan?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny when you're so big you get out of breath by merely trying to talk.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoMoFoSho


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

i was expecting one of the nexus guys to say 'Hey look were on TV'


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison and Truth. The 2 worst mic workers on the roster even with Bret Hart there. In one segment. No thank you.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damn, evil shit going down right there


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Wade Barrett's look is KILLER. 

I also like the 'team within team' format goin on right now


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Henry vs Otunga after the break? with Eli Cottonwood as guest referee?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh shit...that was an awesome moment. Barrett nod his head and the others leave. Michael Tarver putting up his mask. Epic Awesome.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> A bikini contest?? Don't be surprised if a lot of guys here have a sticky white substance on their keyboards. :side:


Yup, no different to when we watch any other Womens match. :yum:


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Henry has to be taken out surely.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kelly Kelly should of stayed on raw. now she's not gonna be in the bikini match


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WWE couldn't spring for something bigger than a 32' TV for Nexus?
I mean they have been bring in ratings


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

woah wade berry looks pissed


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Edge's promos are just a little strange. He does not sound the way he usually does. Not sure if that is because of my lay-ff or if he has had a character change.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Alliance? The Alliance? THE ALLIANCE? Really Edge?

I take this as a pitiful attempt to save the Invasion angle's credibility...

...which it has none.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

does anyone else think that most of the nexus members will be released after this angle is over?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Morrison's face looks like Robin Williams' knuckles. 

Wonder who Henry is against...? Oh wait. No I don't. He puts me to sleep either way.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bikini contest? Well Gail, Jillian and Eve in bikinis:yum:

Does Nexus ever get any character development other than beat people up and scowl at screen?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Henry, Morrison, and Troof in the same segment? What's next? Bret Hart in the ring? 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

KAMEHAMAHA! Oh lord he's on his way to the ring! 

Also what's up with Morrisons bumfluff


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Morrison and Truth. The 2 worst mic workers on the roster even with Bret Hart there. In one segment. No thank you.




Truth is very good on the mic. It sounds like it comes from the heart and isn't scripted.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Can anyone else but me smell the John Morrison heel turn from here? I also heard R-Truth may be turning heel soon.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

John Morrison is transforming from Jim Morrison to Billy Ray Cyrus.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Somoene is getting his ass kicked.............Mark Henry that :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mizaniac said:


> Henry has to be taken out surely.


he will and don't call me Shirley


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> Kelly Kelly should of stayed on raw. now she's not gonna be in the bikini match


Hel with Kelly, send Layla over


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Desecrated said:


> John Morrison is transforming from Jim Morrison to Billy Ray Cyrus.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit 900th episode in Boston? i gotta get me some tickets to that


edit: i have never liked Ted more that i do right now.....good god Maryse


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Bragging about Facebook fans. Surely that must be the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That dress is AMAZING!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Show being pretty good atm.. Liking it...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

It's a new day !


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

god is she fucking sexy....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Maryse looking very hot tonight.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD LOOK AT MARYSE


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn... it's Dibiase


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Hel with Kelly, send Layla over


This. Leave McCool where she is.. she prolly couldn't even get over in a bikini.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome, it's Maryse and...that guy.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

lol wwe bragging about their facebook friends


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Negative reaction. WOW lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I think I hate DiBiase :lmao


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I swear to God if Ted gets into the SS match...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my sweet lord...look at maryse...twice in one night? as JR would say, "by god in heaven"


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Dibiase better not lose


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy fuckin Maryse.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it just me or does Ted look more ripped than last week?


----------



## steve34634 (Aug 10, 2010)

PUPPIES!!!!!! lookin like a hooker and i LOVE it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

For the love of God, Maryse is like the hottest woman on TV!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Maryse and Ted is an awesome pairing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Did Ted DiBiase actually get a reaction? GOOD LORD!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark Henry is a serious competitor.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Dibiase with the million dollar floatation device...


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Maryse! :yum:


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

For the love of God, let DiBiase win this match ! Mark Henry is all bulk!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Who's the guy with Maryse?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Dibiase to fuck up as usual... Maryse to .... oh wait...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Nobody wants you on the team Henry. You suck.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

COMPLETE FUCKING SILENCE!!! THIS IS SAD!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god the things I'd do to Maryse


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

YEAH NEXUS BITCHES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks that Maryse would look 100 times better without the dead horse hair draped around her shoulders?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shit whoop dat trick get em


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Here comes Maryse... oh wait Dibiase is there too... I hadnt noticed him ...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone got a good guess on who will be on the rest of team wwe?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mark HenrWOWOWOWOWOW ?


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank god for Nexus


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Maryse looks f*cking amazing. mmmmmmm :yum:

This isn't turning out to be a good audition :lmao

Least he's not selling from a plastic trash can


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

the irony of mark henry's them lyrics


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh shit Tarver with the mohawk......lookin good with the bandana


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

I like Tarver's new haircut!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess money does talk. Maryse didn't want to be around The Miz, but she is sticking to Ted Jr. like glue.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

It just occurred to me Dibiase skipped the "Virgil stage" of his career and went straight to Sensational Sherri, only Maryse is 100 times hotter.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

My god Tarver is such a badass


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dibiase got a reaction?? Where?? I didn't hear it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No wonder Ted can't get over. No one can take a man who play with giant plastic dolls seriously


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I now love Nexus. They took out those scrawny midgets Bourne and Tatsu... and now useless Mark Henry!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Mark Henry gets his ass kicked AGAIN!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well i didnt see that coming


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Maryse might be the hottest thing in the world_


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who else wants Nexus to go away?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Is this all leading just to Edge and Jericho rejoining the team?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck off Nexus, you robbed me of 10 minutes of Maryse on screen.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nexus did it for The Rock.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

BLACK CENA STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

this is becoming bullshit. everytime it samething man do something different. have nexus get beaten once.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Fuckin Tarver

Havnt felt this way about a new superstar in years and years


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Was really hoping for a hand stomp, there, ala SES.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr Henry!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

omgz dibiase is leader of nexus he didn't get [email protected]!!!!!




lol obviously jk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao is mark dead?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

STU!!! QUICK!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Heavy heat for Sheamus.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Oi, Fella!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

He aint unconscious he's just knackered.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

thank the lord we don't have to watch henry at summerslam


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sexual Chocolate gets taken out by being thrown into the steps? Come on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:faint:


Maryse looks fucking incredible tonight.


Oh, and I'm usually one to stick up for Raw , but even I've got to admit that tonight's show is horrible so far.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

XPac99 said:


> Michael Fuckin Tarver
> 
> Havnt felt this way about a new superstar in years and years


Gayest post of the year?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, Cena is in another movie??


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG you killed mark henry....you bastards


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Who else wants Nexus to go away?


I suppose you'd like to see more Divas action instead, wouldn't you.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

John Cena new movie blows


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah Maryse did look great, get to see a bit more of her later lol!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kanechampion said:


> this is becoming bullshit. everytime it samething man do something different. have nexus get beaten once.


wat else is there? getting beat up? really, by the world's biggest jobber right before a match on PPV?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

so they call out the EMTs.....for a wimpy throw into the steel steps?? I've seen guys damn near beat to death and bleeding get up on their own 2 feet with no friggn medics


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

thank you Nexus. Get mark henry off our screens for a weeks woop


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice to see Tarver with the mohawk back again. Oh and young's Goku hair is back.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, replacement gone... Anyone else wants to be a replacement? We offer you some kicks and metal ladders to stop you... Come on...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Going shoulder first into the ring steps renders you unconscious now apparently.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so much hate for Henry on the board....when did that happen?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Even though Nexus isn't doing anything new tonight, you almost feel like by the end of the night Edge and Jericho will have to join or else get their ass kicked by Nexus. I'm sorry but that's good booking. This match is getting better when I thought it would be a bust. Goodbye Khali!


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

I really dont understand the sudden heat.. Theres onyl so much variety they can do with a rogue team taking people out, hard to come up with a different beatdown each week or various ones on the same night, theres nothing wrong with the angle.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Dark Raven said:


> John Cenas movies blow


There we go


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Gayest post of the year?


Lulz 
I know right


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Nexus attack like Velociraptors.

DIDN'T ANYONE WATCH JURASSIC PARK!?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mark Henry is like a fat walrus, so Nexus technically committed animal abuse.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Gayest post of the year?


Only if some one is as blatantly uncomfortable with their sexuality as u are feelin the need to make a comment like that


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I want Wade Barrett and Regal to team up or at least have some interaction.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> so much hate for Henry on the board....when did that happen?


he takes up time we could use for Orton and the Miz..


...right


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

They can't take Henry off. He's Lucky Cannon's pro on NXT! LOL.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Gayest post of the year?


That doesn't make him a... forget it you know the rest.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> he will and don't call me Shirley


Ha! Nice reference.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Klebold said:


> I suppose you'd like to see more Divas action instead, wouldn't you.


I'd keep Barrett & Gabriel tho, i couldn't give a fuck about the rest.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

NyQuil said:


> Nexus attack like Velociraptors.
> 
> DIDN'T ANYONE WATCH JURASSIC PARK!?



Yeah, great impersonation of a cow from Mark Henry right there...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING. LOBSTER HEAD!!

A HAIRLESS MAN WHO WINDS UP DEAD!

YOU WEAR YOUR SINS LIKE IT'S SOME KIND OF PRICE!

TOO MANY LIMES!!! TOO MANY LIMES!!!

OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The ending to Raw last week was fantastic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

inb4lobsterhead


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LOBSTERHEAD!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oi fella!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This should be interesting or boring......


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

XPac99 said:


> Only if some one is as blatantly uncomfortable with their sexuality as u are feelin the need to make a comment like that


I was just kidding, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

IT's A SHAMEFUL THING>>>>LOBSTER HEAD BABY!!!! TOO MANY LIMESSSSS!!!! ohhhhh, it's tooo sourr!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

holy shit the crowd is dead silent for sheamus. hahah


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Nexus attack like Velociraptors.
> 
> DIDN'T ANYONE WATCH JURASSIC PARK!?


I think I might faint if Morrison's sitting there watching out and Young's head pops up. 'Clever girl' indeed.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

TOOO MANY LIMESS TOO MANY LIMEESS OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> so much hate for Henry on the board....when did that happen?


personally i don't hate him, i just don't think he is a very good wrestler therefore i don't want to see him in the main event at summerslam. Somewhere in the midcard would be fine.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Sheamus' theme makes him an instant winner :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Mark Henry is awake!  yay


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

too many limes?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Sheamus has some of the greatest theme music ever.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Randy Ortons always after me lucky charms


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Doobya Doobya E!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

This disgrace of a champion...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> too many limes?


There's no such thing.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

freakin lobster head


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Arse?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lulz at arse


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus just said ass in Irish lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

arse?1


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sheamus reminds me of horseradish, for some reason.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheamus said arse! Cut the program off!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Sheamus is awesome fella


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

CRAP 

ARSE

What the hell is happening to the PG Era??... I LIKE IT!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Tawrkin' ott his arse, fella!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

"What" chants? Seriously?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

What would you do to him Sheamus?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Not the King!!! lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> personally i don't hate him, i just don't think he is a very good wrestler therefore i don't want to see him in the main event at summerslam. Somewhere in the midcard would be fine.


yeah good point...i just remember a few months back everyone here would scream RATINGS! every time he came on screen


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheer and ooder dominance.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jamie Noble  Legend ..... not in wwe of course


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Sheamus should not be wearing bling-bling.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Mr King!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I recently made Sheamus' theme my ringtone. Easily one of my better recent decisions.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They already have a Sheamus video package like he's be here for more than one year.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TKOW said:


> CRAP
> 
> ARSE
> 
> What the hell is happening to the PG Era??... I LIKE IT!


I was just going to say. What is going on?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda wish HHH would come back. Just for the big pop.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO RKO RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

\_O__/


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

in b4 apex preadtor


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

honest question. i wonder what kind of hair gel the celtic warrior uses. that shit must be super hold


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

I hear voices in my head
they council me 
they understand
they talk to meee....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> kinda wish HHH would come back. Just for the big pop.


Every week I dread it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Back to back RKO signs

Nice


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

uh oh a randy orton promo. time to make a sandwich. hope ill back before OUT OF NOWHERE.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_There's my boy, Orton!!!!!!_


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> \_O__/


i LOL'd, thats pretty cool


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> "What" chants? Seriously?


tbh they never get old. just a part of stone cold's lasting legacy my friend.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

It's the Viper !


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*It's Randy "My head weighs too much" Orton!*


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

FELLA!


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

FULL OF IT!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Shut up Sheamus... Randy will kick your arse...


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Everybody takes me serious ... fella


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I think that you are full of it

EVERYBODY takes me serious, fella!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Billy Kidman said:


> I was just going to say. What is going on?


There's only one explanation. The Rock is coming back, and has demanded WWE "edge" things up.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Randy getting epic on the mic!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

That is a formidable RKO chant ! Where was that in 2004?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RKO chants! This crowd has been hot all night.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> tbh they never get old. just a part of stone cold's lasting legacy my friend.


In that case, the eternal argument of Hogan vs. Austin vs. The Rock takes a steep turn against the Rattlesnake.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Who are you to doubt Sheamus?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lovin the crowd tonight,


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on Sheamus kick his head in


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOLWUT?? Didn't Sheamus beat him at RR??


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bored now. Is the Miz going to come out and break up this bromance?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm actually glad Nexus took out Mark Henry because it saved me from having to watch Ted DiBiase wrestle


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dident Sheamus beat Orton at the Royal Rumble ?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

you're all wrong wrong


reminded of edge's fantastic wrong wrong wrong wrong promo


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im loving this promo, great work from both imo


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> Dident Sheamus beat Orton at the Royal Rumble ?


Sheamus won by DQ


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Sheamus is destroying Orton on the mic right now

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Too many limes for RKO


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Crowd = hot 
Maryse and Melina = hot
Sheamus a little chilled 

It's been booked quite well so far - GM announcement incoming?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

And I quote...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

that e-mail beep is the most over heel in the company


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Clique said:


> Sheamus won by DQ


a wins a win.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"i am gonna beat you" 

tht was kinda gay Randy


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Finally some beeps. Marking. And I quote.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

aw fucken gm


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton promised he would wear wrist-tape on Twitter.. liar.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh for fuck sakes this email bullshit is getting old





fella


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

that laptop is the most hated thing on raw


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

FU Cole!! ... And I quote... "You are an idiot"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is Cole fucking the Mystery GM or something?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

If you smell what the GM is cookin'!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good stipulation to make sure that there is a clean finish.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

how does cole know its the gm without even looking?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> a wins a win.


As long... as you make it........... a win.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy Orton no like the messenger sound


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

By the end of the line, do they mean Smackdown??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF? Earthquake?

And Typhoon??


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The Clique said:


> Sheamus won by DQ


Sheamus has never pinned or submitted Orton so technically he's never beaten him.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> how does cole know its the gm without even looking?


As if anyone else would be emailing him.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

inb4 OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Punt the ginger off his skull.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

PUNT THAT PUSSY!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO RKO RKO
!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The punt is back!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

do something and layeth the smackdown on his candy ass!!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The e-mail alert got 5x the heat that Dibiase did...

DAMN!!! They got the stands rockin!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

punt!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

never wanted Randy to kick someone more than i do right now


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The Striker said:


> WTF? Earthquake?
> 
> And Typhoon??


..and Category F5 Hurricane


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dug2356 said:


> a wins a win.


True, but some people believe they aren't beaten unless they are pinned or made to submit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a damn shame that the WWE Championship is pretty much the 2nd or 3rd storyline on Raw right now.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KnowYourRole said:


> Sheamus has never pinned or submitted Orton so technically he's never beaten him.


he did pin Orton in a 3-on-2 handicap match weeks before WM 26


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Sheamus definatly retainin on Sunday now


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Does Randy have purple designs on his trunks? Aww man...you should have punted him Randy


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Well that assures a Sheamus win at Summerslam - 3 weeks running he's owned him


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Punt his fuckin head off back to Ireland!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

man i can't wait to see this match live


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wats up with the kane laugh randy?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Someone must've reprogrammed Orton over the weekend. He didn't have the smile emotion installed before did he?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait for Bret to take things under his own hands. What a jam up guy!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gdi Randy Orton is the fucking man!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Son of a fucking bitch!!! Damn you Orton...you could've made me your biggest fan ever...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Sheamus got so owned tonight.... Shame this means he will not win on Sunday...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Did King call Bret a bright, young star?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like a good DVD to pick up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

He was basically giving him head

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I need that dvd


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i gotta download that dvd...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Orton and Tarver should have a match where the winner gets awarded the "looks most like a serial killer" award :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Well that assures a Sheamus win at Summerslam - 3 weeks running he's owned him


this. sucks but if Randy goes over Sheamus cleanly now my head might just asplode


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got to say Orton is great at his job. I used to enjoy watching him but want him to lose not i like the guy and want him to kill Sheamus at SS


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The Best of Raw Seasons 1 and 2 DVD set looks amazing.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Only DVD I'm interested in is the upcoming Jericho one.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

DVD? What's that 

Best of RAW eh? Meh might be ok


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd gladly pick up the Season 1 & 2 DVD.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

bme said:


> he did pin Orton in a 3-on-2 handicap match weeks before WM 26


Forgot about that guess your right. I guess Vince chose to forget that match.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Was it just me or did an Earthquake just happen during that staredown?? I swear the ring was shaking.....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Can't wait for Bret to take things under his own hands. What a jam up guy!


You know that he had to learn how to speak and live independently all over again after his stroke, right?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> Orton and Tarver should have a match where the winner gets awarded the "looks most like a serial killer' award :lmao


Tarver has the gear; Orton has the eyes.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This pretty much guarantees that Sheamus will beat Orton at Summerslam.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Orton and Tarver should have a match where the winner gets awarded the "looks most like a serial killer" award :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> this. sucks but if Randy goes over Sheamus cleanly now my head might just asplode


The way they bury heels on Smackdown, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Randy totally owns Sheamus clean at Summerslam.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Where is RAW tonight? This crowd is on fire!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> Was it just me or did an Earthquake just happen during that staredown?? I swear the ring was shaking.....


camera was shaking on purpose so when they add that footage in a promo its gonna have added effects to make it look epic


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed Sheamus must win, he's been owned too much not to.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Cole as the GM's mouthpiece is too funny for me to handle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where is RAW tonight? This crowd is on fire!!!


Sacramento, CA


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KAVAL ON RAW MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rookies


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

PERCY ON RAW BABY! OH YEAH!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Riley and Kaval will be the final two.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Billy Kidman said:


> You know that he had to learn how to speak and live independently all over again after his stroke, right?


He was bad on the mic before he had a stroke. And anyway, I mean no harm, it's just some fun teasing.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Voting for Percy Jackson and Kaval.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

NXT!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not one who usually misses RAW, but they have been making me work Monday nights lately, 
so I have been having to watch the rest on youtube. 

Can anyone catch me up???
Especially why NXT is here....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Alex Riley on RAW. Marking the fuck out right now.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

NXT? Really?


----------



## nwoc (Jan 4, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where is RAW tonight? This crowd is on fire!!!


sacramento, ca


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Percy has yellow glasses:O


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rockies match? Really?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is this?! I guess they want to spike the ratings


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i hear voices in my head they speak to me they tell me not to brutally murder sheamus they talk to me they talk to me


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

What the hell are the rookies doing here?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nexus should come down and recruit them


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

FILLER

Hope they make Riley and Kaval look good

Husky is one ugly fuck


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sheamus to demolish the NXT rookies?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Future stars in the ring people...

....and I honestly pray not a Nexus pt.2


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

rookies get some spotlight on the big show...i like it.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Two diva matches and an NXT match on Raw? Please stop this.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Smackdown on Syfy is this good or bad for the show? As I'm not aware of American broadcasts


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a random-ass match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When did NXT appear on monday nights.........


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

"We want Low-Ki" fpalm


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

We Want Lucky!!

..wow


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Loving the Low-Ki chants.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Where's Pyro? Alex Riley is on RAW.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf .. y is Sheamus watching ? Did I miss something?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

REALLY boring Raw tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

This match screams interference


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i really gotta start watching NXT....i have no idea who these guys are


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where's Pyro? Alex Riley is on RAW.


He got banned.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where's Pyro? Alex Riley is on RAW.


he's ban I believe


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole ..Riley is just like the Miz..meaning I suck him off too


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Lolz at Sheamus sulking at ring-side...maybe Husky could fall on him?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Is Perfect's kid finally going to be acknowledged as a heel?

In a related note, I can only tolerate 3 of these rookies.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval >>>>>> Alex Riley


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cole: "Sheamus preparing to destroy some rookie faces here at ringside."*


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

No way ! Is Kaval Low-Ki !!!!! Mark out !!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

'Sports Entertainer around the world for 10 years'.
I thought he was wrestling for 10 years.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Where's Pyro? Alex Riley is on RAW.


banned lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

husky! w00t!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kaval is like a tekken character with his kicks.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

....ok


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF NOT AGAIN


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God damn it. That horrible prick wins after missing his move.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seriously? Again!?

Wow


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

And Kaval takes the pinfall again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why the fuck is Husky getting so many wins?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and fatty beats Kaval again


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Voting for Percy Jackson and Kaval.


Call him Kaval all you want...

...that is LOW KI.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Husky pinning Kaval for the third time in a row


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

is hennig supposed to be a face or a heel? teaming with the heels but in most promos he comes across as a face...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WTF why did Harris pin Kaval out of all those guys on his team?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kaval got a pretty good reaction for a rookie.

EDIT: Why does fatass have to win again??


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

wtf, that's the THIRD time Husky pinned Ki. What on Earth do people see in him?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF Harris pinning Kavel for the 3rd time. what do they see in that guy.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Seriously? Low-Ki is pinned by that slab of subcutaneous fat?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P Kaval.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Husky pins Kaval for a 3rd straight time? WTF?!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Harris botched finish


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone eles think WWE thinks Kaval is a joke?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kaval/low-ki is so amaazing in the ring, him and bourne are so much more exciting than super rey -


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

No WAY!!! At Kaval? Reallly? Fuck this....


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wtf...kaval got destroyed


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

why the hell is kaval always pinned?!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL SHEAMUS, U MAD???????


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Percy helping Kaval


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

What Pyro got banned for? He was odd anyway. lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Percy could have helped Kaval but chose to save his own ass. Oh yeah!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

burried.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Husky Harris over Kaval... again why?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

What is up with Fat Fuck beating Kaval! >:/


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

:lmao at Sheamus yelling ORTON !


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

why do wwe find it so necessary to punish the guys who are genuinely talented and skilled at what they do? Becuuse they got that way before they needed WWE or something?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

jcass10 said:


> Anyone eles think WWE thinks Kaval is a joke?


same with bryan it seemed too.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

SatanX said:


> No WAY!!! At Kaval? Reallly? Fuck this....


Because he really would have powerbombed Husky Harris right?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Morrison looks ridiculous with a beard.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Morrison looks like a douche with that beard.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

At least Canon got kicked...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Morrison looks like a wash-up 70's porn star.....just saying


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

this show has had a bad pace


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Harris is big and fat. kaval is short. that's your answer (not saying i agree)



lmao Morrison looked like the guy from POTC


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

FFS Riley and Low Ki are the only ones worth talking about yet Husky Bearman keeps picking up the pin? Rrriiggghhtt


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyro is banned? How will we know who to cheer for and who to hate then?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Not to derail the thread too much, but why did pyro get banned?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Morrison looks ridiculous with a beard.


No more terrible than Otunga when he had carpet hair.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

This show hasn't done much for me. Can't say I'm pumped for SummerSlam at all.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I really think WWE likes sticking it to the internet fan favorites. Look at Daniel Bryan and now Kaval's treatment. Tyler Black is next.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

henry down by nxt....


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Tony316 said:


> REALLY boring Raw tonight.


To be fair, this Raw hasn't been bad at all. Hopefully, WWE doesn't disappoint when it reveals who the final two people in the SummerSlam match will be.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Klebold said:


> "We want Low-Ki" fpalm


Midget getting pinned is good to see.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

JOMO, cut ur damn hair hippy, idc about the beard as much. but the locks need to go


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I like Harris so him getting the win is fine with me but getting it on Kaval is ridiculous. Cannon and Watson are jokes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Pyro is banned? How will we know who to cheer for and who to hate then?!


:lmao


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Morrison looks bad ass with the beard IMO. Anyways Kaval losing isn't a big deal, he's lucky to be showcasing his talent on Raw like the rest of them. Plus, husky is big and fat you really thought Kaval would win.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Marmaduke looks like a fine peace of cinema.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm....Morrison and Truth will probably beat the Usos.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Because he really would have powerbombed Husky Harris right?


I did not mean that... Riley was getting out, he could have brought Michael McGillicutty back..


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

jcass10 said:


> Anyone eles think WWE thinks Kaval is a joke?


They always do stuff like that to lil guys no named Mysterio

Even he use to get his ass kicked all the time earlier in his WWE career


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Not to derail the thread too much, but why did pyro get banned?


i want to know the same thing.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

How is the build for SummerSlam? I think it has been alright, but it feels slightly lame.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Not to derail the thread too much, but why did pyro get banned?


calling someone cocksucker




yay more morrison bashing at anything he does . he could have the rock's mic skills and bret hart's wrestling skills and he'd be bashed somehow


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Morrison heel turn coming up??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hope Melina isn't still dating him. All the stuble must be painful to the vag. That and he looks like a hobo


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Just like the first Nexus interference on Raw, the show sucks tonight BADLY but then HHH will make is comeback and everybody will say that Raw was amazing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh whats he doing out here


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Yall know what time it is!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

*penis back in boxers*

:cussin:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell was Rey Mysterio doing in the crowd on RAW???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

worst part of the show right here


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Just like the first Nexus interference on Raw, the show sucks tonight BADLY but then HHH will make is comeback and everybody will say that Raw was amazing.


If Triple H shows up then yes it was amazing. :flip


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

god this is my pee break


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

btw Sheamus is a officially a bitch now


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

How is it that the WWE accepts R-Truth of all people, but rejects Bryan Danielson and Low-Ki?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i thought rtruth was getting a new theme?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Here comes The Love Guru & Chocolate Twinkie


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

WHATS UP!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Morrison's beard = heel

he's the new Sniktsy


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Tony316 said:


> Just like the first Nexus interference on Raw, the show sucks tonight BADLY but then HHH will make is comeback and everybody will say that Raw was amazing.


I thought Trips was out for the foreseeable future?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuck yeah william regal


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

My dog is in awe at R-Truth.

Oh and William Regal jobs tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GETTIN' ROWDY~


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait, do I see Regal?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hahahahahaha I fuckin LOVE the crowd durin Truths entrance


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know if I can take hearing Truth's entrence again. Gonna have to mute it from now on


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's up? Nexus coming for that ass R-truth.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Poor Zack Ryder. Odds on he's gettin pinned here.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Regal and Ryder already in the ring before their opponents are introduced.

Wonder how this match will end? Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

No wonder the crowd is so loud, they're in Sacramento.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> How is the build for SummerSlam? I think it has been alright, but it feels slightly lame.


Indeed I thought they were making Summerslam the second biggest ppv


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I was really hoping JoMo would take out Truth and FINALLY turn heel again. 

Poor Regal having to job and work with Ryder. No bueno.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at the rey mysterio mask kid during r truth entrance


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> How is it that the WWE accepts R-Truth of all people, but rejects Bryan Danielson and Low-Ki?


because R-Truth is over as hell and never tried to choke a man out with a tie looking like Chris Benoit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Slow motion moment > Other entrances


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TehJerichoFan said:


> No more terrible than Otunga when he had carpet hair.


LMAO. Good point. He had the old school Missy Elliott haircut.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Twix Shirts ? Yeah i wear mine everywhere.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Regal and Ryder......Why?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Did John Morrison get a haircut?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Sucks how William Regal and Zack Ryder aren't being used properly. Whereas they'd shine on SD!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> How is it that the WWE accepts R-Truth of all people, but rejects Bryan Danielson and Low-Ki?


a mystery to me.....same with Regal getting the fucking jobber enterance


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish they'd push Ryder lol


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

XPac99 said:


> Hahahahahaha I fuckin LOVE the crowd durin Truths entrance



You should have seen the people in Costa Rica when he came out on Smackdown tour this year...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I just remembered when R-Truth used to team up with Pac-Man Jones. :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is Ryder in regular gear? Haha


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i know regal is never getting a push, and that pisses me off.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd be disappointed if Jericho and Edge join team WWE.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

EARTHQUAKE!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Another earthquake.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, Morrison got a reaction.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did anyone else see the camera shake??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BACKFLIP ROCK BOTTOM


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What's with the Earthquake Cam?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

THAT was cool!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

i think its the crowd thats making the camera shake.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Morrison stole Paul Burchill's finisher =O


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> How is it that the WWE accepts R-Truth of all people, but rejects Bryan Danielson and Low-Ki?


How did they reject Danielson?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was a great move by JoMo


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

new finisher for morrison hopefully


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Morrison did the C-4 !


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol thats weird


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

that was totally unexpected


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Did anyone else see the camera shake??


Camera been shaking like that all day. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Waving kid > Starship Botch


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nice on ryder for lining up right for jomo to hit his ssp


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Did he just connect with starship pain?!?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

at least Regal didnt get pinned.....and they kept it short


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FINALLY! John Morrison hits a perfect Starship Pain. That one on DiBiase was so lame...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Morrison's knee landed directly on Ryder's neck.. he's probably dead now.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

C4 from JoMo was awesome. Too bad that isn't his finisher.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Morrison pulling out that Paul Burchill(pirate) finisher. :agree:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

When did Morrison learn the C4?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally he hits his finisher.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Fuck off he actually hit Starship Pain...hell just froze over me thinks!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Morrison ripping of Paul Burchill? Well MVP ripped Shelton. Wonder if we'll see Eve doing Mickie's moves.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

NO... FUCKING... BOTCH


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

While that was a nice move, I wonder if he'd be able to pull it off against bigger wrestlers.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Did he just connect with starship pain?!?!


yep, first time i've seen that in a while.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Please make Regal commissioner. I want to see him used properly.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

So that is what it looks like when he hits Starship Pain.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

He actually connected this time :shocked:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Two new moves tonight... One from Morrison and the other one from Bourne.. I like that...

Edit: I meant for their characters...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison hits his finisher properly and gets loud reaction.......what's the complaint now


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Morrison is fucking awesome. Not afraid to say it. :flip


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

If Mysterio beats Kane ..I'm filling a church full of babies and nuns and burning to the ground ... jusss sayn


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> Please make Regal commissioner. I want to see him used properly.


Pretty sure every time they started to use Regal properly, he ended up ruining it himself with steroids and drugs.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Big Show vs. SES? Interesting, though I wish CM Punk had a World Title.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Well guys - it's time. If you have a second one in you - it's time.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Would I be asking for too much if I wanted Triple H and The Rock to be the final two in Team WWE? :side:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn, Bellas are carrying some long ass dildos.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Giant Dildo's  yay its a party now


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> John Morrison is fucking awesome. Not afraid to say it. :flip


Agreed.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whores coming out with their toys.......damn I don't think that was PG


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Of course The Bella's have long floppy objects in their hands


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Arse, crap and now a bikini showcase? Would somebody please think of the children?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Bella's, Balloons & Towels? I'm there! lol.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TKOW said:


> Would I be asking for too much if I wanted Triple H and The Rock to be the final two in Team WWE? :side:


But what about El Dandy?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

2 matches still left? Are we even going to get the last 2 members?



khali in the main event for the first time sinc e07


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Keezers said:


> Morrison ripping of Paul Burchill? Well MVP ripped Shelton. Wonder if we'll see Eve doing Mickie's moves.


Are you joking? You do know the C-4 was done looooong before Burchill, right?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella twins carring the marital aids to the ring


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow raw has been cramped with too many useless matches


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have surmised from watching movie commercials that black people only enjoy comedies that are filled with all black people.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Piss off Bella whores


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

TKOW said:


> Would I be asking for too much if I wanted Triple H and The Rock to be the final two in Team WWE? :side:


That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

C4 > The Miz


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

If i was given choice...

1. Maryse
2. Eve
3. Gail Kim

You can have the other three


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Divas match

Khali vs Wayne Berry

Superman and Batman vs Rated Y2J

Hmmm all with what half hour left? I hope there is some uber surprise


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Arse, crap and now a bikini showcase? Would somebody please think of the children?


Kids need something until their first erection hits.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> If Mysterio beats Kane ..I'm filling a church full of babies and nuns and burning to the ground ... jusss sayn


better start gathering nuns....Mysterio is the Super Cena of SD!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

THis reminds me of the porn i watched earlier... smh. way to be pg wwe


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Would I be asking for too much if I wanted Triple H and The Rock to be the final two in Team WWE? :side:


Just a tad.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Is Bragging Rights a PPV this year? With Survivor Series, the 7 on 7 elimination match at SummerSlam, and Bragging Rights, there is a deluge of tag team matches with way too many people.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

morrison showing improvement is promising, i like it i hope he uses the c4 as a new finisher. also i think the beard is awesome, i was totally expecting him the hit r truth after the match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> LMAO. Good point. He had the old school Missy Elliott haircut.


Leave it to a roidhead to ruin Missy Elliot's old image. What a poo poo head.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone expecting Khali/Barret and Divas match each to go over any more then 5 minutes is crazy. There will still be a good 10 - 15 minutes for the end of Raw.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope Team Cena stays at 5 members. Nexus HAS to win at SS to not make the last few months be all for nothing and beating Team RAW 7 on 5 won't hurt anybody's credibility.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I wonder why Ryder is a "Pro" when he can't even win a match. I guess it doesn't matter now that his rookie was the first to be eliminated, but it's still laughable that he was a NXT Pro but yet he never really wins a match. Maybe he does on Superstars, but I barely watch that show.

Why are they worried on finding two people to replace Edge and Jericho when they have the almighty great Khali.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

VRsick said:


> worst part of the show right here


Didn't you see the Divas match?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Aggressive morrison made me come my pants

When was the last time he did that reverse/inverted flying rock bottom? (has he ever)

And he actually landed the SSP! OMG!


Marked out hard for the replay


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Any other Kansas Citians digging the Weird Al commercials all night?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm inclined to think this Bowflex dude does more exercise than 20 minutes, 3 days a week.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omg new john cena movie

edit: maryse O_O


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am sure a good number of the IWC finds it funny that Cena is teaching wrestling.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"Terrific acting from John Cena"

bahahahaha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

What the hell is this. Are the Diva's in their 50s?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

...why?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LMFAO SANTINOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is going to be great!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Will Cena show the 5 moves of doom on the movie? That kid would win everything with that...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Santino  SLIDE


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

What the...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why not Bikini's?

What is going on???????????


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

1 piece bikinis ? really ?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

w...t....f -_-


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

fuuck why is eve in a sarong


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wait. They... they don't even wear bikinis anymore?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jesus Christ. A waterslide? I have never found slides sexy.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Bikinis! YYYEEE.....Santino and Kozlov? WTF?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh yay... PG Diva segment with Santino... this ought to be as fun as a faceful of battery acid in a war.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really...?
:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

what.... the.... fuck....:no:


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

lol Eve with Maryse's titantron?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Umm, they aren't wearing bikinis. Is that part of PG WWE too?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Those aren't fucking bikinis! I want my money back.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

I would so bang the Bella twins.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Was planning on possibly beating off to this seg.

Santino is cock blocking me_


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my god..can you imagine Cole if the Miz came down the water slide


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I WANNA SLIDE ON THAT SLIDE!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I knew the bikinis would just be a teaser. -_-


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WTF!!!??? ONE PIECES? WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK??????


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

What have Santino and Vladimir been reduced to?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

1 pieces????????

god damn u WWE

DIE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lame bikinis. And a water slide?:no:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They have a water slide? Seriously?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They were supposed to be in bikinis! They're wearing 1960 swimsuits. That's not cool.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy shit that inflatable looks fun!!!!


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Bash him or not, Cenas actually a decent movie actor.. his films are actually alright. 12 Rounds was decent.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

jesus christ fpalm why are gail and jillian in this crap?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lol pg hit bikinis too


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

The Divas wearing grandma bathing suits makes this RAW officially awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They're all in one-pieces

Bikini's are too R-Rated for WWE?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

why are they all in 1 pieces?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah, so PG = one piece bathers then? Makes sense.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness fpalm at wwe definitely being more kid friendly...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

is linda's race for senate over?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

1 piece bathing suits?

:lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This is so hot :yum:


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bikinis would be too hardcore for PG.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell....misleading photos from before....where's the bikini's? oh yeah that's not PG.....stupid f**ks....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

PG version of Bras and Panties match.. umm ok.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Santino.... :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Hilarious!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I WANNA SLIDE ON THAT Mayrse*!!!




*fixed


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> my god..can you imagine Cole if the Miz came down the water slide


"Miz is like the Michael Phelps of WWE!"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Was planning on possibly beating off to this seg.
> 
> Santino is cock blocking me_


all that clothing on the divas is stopping me


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

wtf is this crap?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

"You can look but you can't touch."

In the Bella's case, I think that rule's thrown out. Which is why I find that song applied to them is contradictory.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks like the WWE raided Mae Young's closet.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Coke Wave said:


> I would so bang the Bella twins.


As long as the balls do not touch, it is not gay to bang a ******.

Bikinis and Bryan Danielson. We are not mature enough to handle either.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bare feet turn me on (female only)- what has RAW done to me  and the Bellas look shweet


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys, remember when Vladimir Kozlov was in the main event on Smackdown, beating Taker clean and challenging Triple H for the WWE Championship? 8*D


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

most of those divas show more flesh in their normal wrestling gear.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now we know how PG WWE has REALLY become...no two piece bikinis.

A chance to revive the Divas put to complete waste. If WWE can't find REAL female talent then the Divas just need to stop wrestling and just manage or be placed in a role solely to be eye candy.

I just cannot stand watching these women botch so many spots anymore.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Just got home,

Could anybody fill me on anything somewhat important that has happened?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

their regular ring attire is more revealing than these bathing suits...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like one piece bikinis 
But the fact that all
Of them are wearing it is absurd


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Girls like them should not be wearing those granny panties.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I miss TV-14.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Two Divas Matches in one Show are two too many


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at the PG-kinis.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Maryse Eve still look good as f*ck


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

they did bikinis last year why not now?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Jillian has quite the camel toe going on right now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

please linda, LOSE THE RACE!!!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice Ring Maryse.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I think this is the biggest culmination of fpalm in the history of WF


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Look at the damn outfits, are these girls 7 or something?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Santino to come back as Santina in this match. :no:


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

i was watching a tyra show where they said 1 pieces were sexier than bikinis

yea bellas win


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah Gail Kim. From some of the best Women's matches in ages with Kong... to this. That's a long drop.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I WANNA SLIDE ON THAT SLIDE!!!


yeah...is it me or did the bellas look pretty good??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what in the blue hell was that?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wow. The Bella's won one for once.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

you have got to be kidding me!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I just threw up.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow Tamina looks Hot!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow... Tamina looks hot....


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OH SHIT!! :O


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell was that?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Was planning on possibly beating off to this seg.
> 
> Santino is cock blocking me_


...ftw


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

jesus tamina looks good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

So Jillian can take out two former champs..but can't handle the whores


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Um...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn Tamina is fucking hot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What.. the... fuck.. was.. that.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooo who's she?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


*Santino sees Gail thrown into Eve* *Looks Down* OH MY GAWD!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to make everyone happy --- you, too, Amber ..

Torrie and Sable 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3WcjtLjy-8&feature=related


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Santino gets so much ass. First Maria, then Beth and now Tamina.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

santino's always getting the buff chicks


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Did the Bellas seriously win? And wtf Tamina?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, Santino. What a stud.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tamina actually pulled off the one piece and looked sexy.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I wonder how big Tamina's cock is


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wh.. wha... bu... why..

God fucking damn it.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole just said he want's one of those swimsuits. He wants to turn Miz on with a one piece.....oh god I just threw up a bit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Santino...WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!

ahh so much for PG fpalm


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

PikachuMan said:


> i was watching a tyra show where they said 1 pieces were sexier than bikinis
> 
> yea bellas win


Let me guess. It was all women talking?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Klebold said:


> Damn Tamina is fucking hot.


i was thinking the same, until...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I want Beth Phoenix to come back so Santino can be useful again.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lol The Mounty!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Jailhouse Match!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RIP Bossman


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Santino better hit that


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

did anybody actually enjoy this match?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

after that match, I no longer fear death


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

iMac said:


> Ah Gail Kim. From some of the best Women's matches in ages with Kong... to this. That's a long drop.


Um, I don't know about anyone else but I'd rather see this Bikini thing than anything involving Kong.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

This show is shit.

Apparently bikini's aren't pg and are offensive now?

I'd rather watch mountie vs big boss man....oh look there it is


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I wonder how big Tamina's cock is


This. 

How do people find her attractive? She seriously looks like a man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know the video package guys do a great job when they can make The Mountie/Bossman feud look great.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Tamina would have looked good there if she wasn't wearing that 1920s bathing suit.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can i say it? VINTAGE Bossman


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I was actually somewhat of a Bossman mark back in the day >_>


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Boss Man was awesome


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

NyQuil said:


> Let me guess. It was all women talking?


Better question. Why the fuck was he watching The Tyra Show?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol. I remember this. And the guy in the cell with him. "Don't you just love the way leather feels against your skin?" Lol


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i forgot NYPD use to wear sumthin else beside all black


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Does this officially mean Nexus > everything ever?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Really good Raw so far.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Of course Khali is assaulted.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Well that takes care of the time problem.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I came my pants way too early on Morrison.

TAMINA IN A SWIMSUIT OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!

Jesus, I couldn't keep my eyes away from the screen. She could spank my ass everyday if i could hit that


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember that Loser Goeas to Jail match.

Favorite quote: "Don't you just love the way leather feels pressed up against your body?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LMAO!!! It's amazing how easily Khali went down.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...another beat down by Nexus...is that 3 or 4 tonight...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great another Nexus beatdown... so who's left then?


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saw that coming.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank You Nexus


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> This.
> 
> How do people find her attractive? She seriously looks like a man.


Leave that notion to Rosa Mendes.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Santino better hit that


Uso's will not like that


Ref: We Need Some Help.....

WHERE'S STU!?!?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

rip bossman


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Another one down. Cena vs Nexus at Summerslam.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)




----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Khali looked like Peter Griffin on the floor there. fffffffftttt AAAAAHHH!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Dudes not hurt, the guy is from India"- my 10 year old brother. 

I couldn't tell you what that even means. Haha


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao Tarver just lifted his leg up and let it go :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So Cena, Bret, JoMo, and Truth are the only for-sure members of the Face SS team?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> This.
> 
> How do people find her attractive? She seriously looks like a man.


She's got a strong body - so what? I bet she's an amazing fuck much like Natalya and Beth Phoenix.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Mountie vs. Bossman @ Summerslam '91 is one of the greatest gimmick matches of all-time and not to mention a very underrated match. I was marking out the entire time during that video package.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Another one down. Cena vs Nexus at Summerslam.


And if it happens that way...

...He eliminates everybody and saves us all.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Leave that notion to Rosa Mendes.


Rosa Mendes > Eve and Jillian


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Someone call Mr.Miyagi he will heal Khali!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DaGhost said:


> I came my pants way too early on Morrison.
> 
> TAMINA IN A SWIMSUIT OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jesus, I couldn't keep my eyes away from the screen. She could spank my ass everyday if i could hit that


Yeah I agree. Usually she looks like a man but this time she actually looked hot.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


>


lmfao
khali's inspiration


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Really good Raw so far.


Please...tell me you're kidding...


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

'Bmoikljnasdoilagndslg!'

If this isn't setting up a HHH return, I have no idea where they're going with decimated all of Team RAW. We're not really going to get just Cena vs. Nexus at SS right?


----------



## Scorpion Sting (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Khali is hurt, looks like he's going to be very limited in the ring tonight...oh wait!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Khali Down = 3 Slots for SMACKDOWN wrestlers!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Khali looked like Peter Griffin on the floor there. fffffffftttt AAAAAHHH!


:lmao:lmao:lmao x100


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> "Dudes not hurt, the guy is from India"- my 10 year old brother.
> 
> I couldn't tell you what that even means. Haha


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Evilerk said:


> wow...another beat down by Nexus...is that 3 or 4 tonight...


The Hart Dynasty, Mark Henry & Khali so it's 4


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

LMAO Kahli looked liked Peter Griffin!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


>


This!!!!!! Just made my night!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> This.
> 
> How do people find her attractive? She seriously looks like a man.


Beth Phoenix is worse. Those arms, just gtfo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Klebold said:


> She's got a strong body - so what? I bet she's an amazing fuck much like Natalya and Beth Phoenix.


I mean , if you like a lil cock ... to each his own sir... i respect your life style choices

to me....
2/10
Shes not even cute


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Takers>Cena's movie


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I was just talking to my friend about that Peter Griffin thing before Raw started :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Rosa Mendes > Eve and Jillian


You are wrong sir. Maybe back in her FCW days, but now...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Raws can be bad or good. The good thing is that I almost always enjoy them. Always nice to discuss it with you "fellas" here.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Come on Rocky plz return!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo Khali just now = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yb_pGo1OWY&feature=related


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Rosa Mendes > Eve and Jillian


Nah, I'd take Eve and Jillian over Rosa any day of the week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

On a side note, I didn't know that Jillian was so strong.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Back to back Friday 13th night :no: what torture for the mind


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Takers>Cena's movie


+1000000


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

"Wild Hyenas", as opposed to "Tamed and domesticated Hyenas..."


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So many.. Family Guy fans.. can't.. breathe..


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Nexus music is horrible.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

TNNNNNNN


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

HHH will return at the end of Summerslam when Cena is beat down... I see it coming... he will come out with the hammer kicking everybody's arses...


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Instant Karma said:


> So many.. Family Guy fans.. can't.. breathe..


What's Family Guy? lol. Kidding. Don't watch it. 

On the Raw topic, I have to laugh when they talk about such and such a person being on the same page. Hell, team WWE aren't even reading the same book in this case.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Coke Wave said:


> Nexus music is horrible.


I could not possibly disagree more with you.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> So many.. Family Guy fans.. can't.. breathe..


Family Guy was a decent show in 2002, it's last few seasons have been randomized trash.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder how we are going to interpret Nexus a few years down the road. I am sure much of it will be determined by how their careers unfold, but I think this is one of the most interesting things that have been done in a long time. Unfortunately, it takes up a lot of air time.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Nappy ass Otunga


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wade Barrett on the mic......so natural, and I actually love listening to him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mictor McMahon :lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Barret's FLAWLESS on the mic. No LayCool


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

"micker mcmahon".

You suck skippy.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Theres not a tag team match planned for Summerslam, right? Maybe Hart Dynasty will fill the last two slots if Edge and Jericho don't. Would make sense since they were attacked earlier and they are related to Bret Hart. I don't know, just a wild guess.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mictor McMahon lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mictor McMahon XD


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

skip with great mic skills


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Coke Wave said:


> Nexus music is horrible.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Superfine" Tamina. I'll admit she made that one piece look good.

But damn I wish this PG thing would end already. There are shows on USA that scream GD and bitch, but WWE can't push the envelope anymore? Garbage.

Well so much for Khali vs. Barrett. Would have been a good match to draw heat for the tag match at Summerslam.

Barrett: "Mu-Mu-McMahon!" hahahaha


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Mick Ter Mic Mayun

Vintage Sheffeild


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I could not possibly disagree more with you.


You really think that music fits them as a force? Doesn't sound like music someone would be afraid of IMO


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I wonder when Triple H will return tonight.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

i actually think skips good on the mic lol, comfortable too.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

David Otunga looks like one of them nappy headed hoes


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Mictor McMahon... that's a new one.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

MICTOR MCMAHON


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Skip could be such a badass if he just never talked. Ever. EVER.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it just me, or has Otunga gotten more out of shape as this angle's gone on.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally Otunga gets the mic.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Arrrrrgh whys he starin at the fuckin ground


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

did anyone else just almost mark when he said "the dragon"?....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

PikachuMan said:


> skip with great mic skills



Mictor does not agree on that...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga looks like he needs some sleep


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Mictor McMahon :lmao


Phew thanks I tought I was crazy and I only heard that :lmao

I smell a HHH comebaaack...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice shirt Bret.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The "With us or Nexus" line is a lot less intimidating when Otunga says it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NANCY KERRIGAN :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Senor Miz!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Miz with a Nancy Kerrigan blast.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kelly McGillis does NOT approve of Nexus and their non-stop raping.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

"Nancy Kerrigan'd" 10/10


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BRETT WITH THE BATMAN SHIRT!!!!!!
SO RANDOM!!!
BUT SOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!! Haha. 


Miz, you should think about defending your title instead.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

But Miz! You're a bad guy!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Just got Nancy Kerrigan in the hallway." ????


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why?! Why?!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz joining the team is a good look.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol at teh miz


----------



## The_Legacy (Jan 11, 2009)

"One just got Nancy Kerrigan'd in the hallway"

hahahahahaha


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

That Miz has sure come a long way...


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> The "With us or Nexus" line is a lot less intimidating when Otunga says it


I was thinking that too.

Miz is the man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

We've now located our young ward...TO THE BRETMOBILE~!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The Miz needs to bring back the scoreboard armband.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Miz is the leader of Nexus

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, the Miz is really soaking this up. Nice segment there.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Miz to make his decision live on ESPN on Sunday night.

Stay tuned.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not a huge Miz fan but the guy deserves to be on the SS card.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Miz might as well make a backpack out of that briefcase.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

God I love the Miz making Cena look like a tool with that promo.

Fuck all y'all hater who claim Miz will be the first to not successfully cash in his MITB contract.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Rated Parasite vs Superman and Batman.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Nexus beat up Tatsu, Bourne, Kaval, Khali and Henry recently - it's fair to say I love them.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

When was the last time miz defended the belt?

I'd love him to be on team wwe though. Let Cena go out second to last and Miz wins it for Raw.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

_**insert token "Miz is useless and not over" comment**_


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

What in the name of fuck is the Summerslam card gonna look like :S


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> The Miz to make his decision live on ESPN on Sunday night.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Being from Cleveland too(Parma really) he's likely to take his talents to south beach.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, the Miz is such an annoying tool.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Billy Kidman said:


> The Miz to make his decision live on ESPN on Sunday night.
> 
> Stay tuned.


lol miz the decision


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

wait, does this mean...cena is....robin? the boy wonder!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What happened after Cena and Bret asked? Someone was at the door


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why does it seem like Cena is the only person to see Raw is in fucking danger?1


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

What's RAWS overtime?


----------



## weaver2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

Muta said:


> God I love the Miz making Cena look like a tool with that promo.
> 
> Fuck all y'all hater who claim Miz will be the first to not successfully cash in his MITB contract.


fpalm You do realize anybody could of done that, right? Shit, I could of went up to Cena, and asked him for him to say that he needed my help. You act like the Miz just completed a hard task.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

The Miz potentially being on John Cena's team actually adds more interest. The fact we have no idea who's 'in' or 'out' is really making me invested.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Why isn't Bourne on team WWE again?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> wait, does this mean...cena is....robin? the boy wonder!


Evan Bourne is Robin of course.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

good promo, but i'd rather miz was defending (and hopefully losing to someone who needs it) the united states championship at summerslam.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sky Sports News HD Looks Epic.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

weaver2121 said:


> fpalm You do realize anybody could of done that, right? Shit, I could of went up to Cena, and asked him for him to say that he needed my help. You act like the Miz just completed a hard task.


You are an idiot who probably watched wrestling 5 months ago if you don't realize the significance of The Miz and Cena's meeting.

Tool off.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

So much testosterone can just not be realistically contained in one film, ooooooh im so excited.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok so the Miz on team WWE and who else? unexpected HHH return? (thats too early for the movie if i am correct)

Who else could Team WWE use?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

At least this Did You Know was better than the last one.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Batman Hart and SuperCena to get owwwwwwwwnned...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I'm not a huge Miz fan but the guy deserves to be on the SS card.


yeah he should be defending his fucking US Title...its like the WWE just kinda forgets that he has it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

RKO Justin Long in true guest host fashion Randy


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Sky Sports News HD Looks Epic.


Yeah, hopefully it wont burn into my TV if I watch it more than 10 minutes too.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Guest Host??? =/ I thought that crap was over


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Justin Long as Guest Host... meh.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Lame Guest hosts back


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Why isn't Bourne on team WWE again?


No shit. Especially if he's Cena's 'boy' like so many people have said. 

Something crazy has to happen here to end RAW, and I don't mean another Nexus beatdown.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Justin Long hosting raw? We're at the bottom of the hollywood ladder I guess.......was Kathy Griffin unavailable?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> Why isn't Bourne on team WWE again?


....nobody knows, dude has nothing to do at SS and was just teaming with Cena a few weeks ago. No one even thought to ask him to join the team.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

It must be a dream come true for Jericho and Edge to be in the same ring as Bret Hart, even if it is in this capacity.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rated R Time baby!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NOW YA KNOW





JERICHO


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena, Hart, Morrison, Truth, Bourne, Miz, HHH?


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Guest hosts were never "gone" there just not as significant or important, past few weeks thevye been there, you get a small skit/advertisment plug with them and thats it really


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Why isn't Bourne on team WWE again?


 Because he has been beat down by Nexus so many times he has a Pavlovian response where he curls into a ball on the floor whenever they are near now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

arjun14626rko said:


> It must be a dream come true for Jericho and Edge to be in the same ring as Bret Hart, even if it is in this capacity.


In the chaos of everything, I kind of forgot about this. Very good point.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

With the time already near Raw's finish time, anyone else think WWE's going to not reveal the replacements and just leave it till SummerSlam to reveal?


----------



## Uncle Joey (Feb 9, 2010)

who the fuck is Justin Long?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought Cena was doing a teen-choice awards thing tonight?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Mhirn3 said:


> Justin Long hosting raw? We're at the bottom of the hollywood ladder I guess.......was Kathy Griffin unavailable?


Star or Dodgeball!! wasn't that Vince Vaughn and Ben Stiller? movie jobber.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

LMAO What a 'no pop' for Bret Hart.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> No shit. Especially if he's Cena's 'boy' like so many people have said.
> 
> *Something crazy has to happen here to end RAW, and I don't mean another Nexus beatdown.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N8tr_QDhDk

...except with less JR and roids.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Swerve here, they'll be on the same page and attack Nexus.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait what did the miz do?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Bret "The Batman" Hart


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Over/Under on the bumps Bret Hart takes??


I say 1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mhirn3 said:


> Justin Long hosting raw? We're at the bottom of the hollywood ladder I guess.......was Kathy Griffin unavailable?


Hey now, Long is at least relavent.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YOU ARE A STUPID MAN!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I enjoyed Justin Long as the gay pornstar in Zack and Miri Make a Porno.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bret Hart is gonna be wrestling in street clothes?? Too lulzy.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Mhirn3 said:


> Justin Long hosting raw? We're at the bottom of the hollywood ladder I guess.......was Kathy Griffin unavailable?


clearly you missed the Hot Tub Time Machine guys or Buzz Aldren....they can do a lot worse than Justin Long


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bret & Cena, Team Jean Shorts.

Should have left the jacket on Bret.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

and pop of the night goes to....


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Gemni686 just blew his load.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bret "Batman" Hart


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Jarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrn Cena.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Did Slater just ... back away from Cena ... who was at the top of the ramp ? Aw hell no


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Cena, Hart, Morrison, Truth, Bourne, Miz, HHH?


That'd be nice


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEAAHHHHHNNN CEEEEEEENNNAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

john cena and bret hart, team jorts.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ok its 11 and the main event is just about to start...we have AT LEAST one more commercial break coming


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Over/Under on the bumps Bret Hart takes??
> 
> 
> I say 1


Isn't he legally bound so that he gets sued if he takes a single bump? I think I heard that.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I'm seriously so confused by the Batman shirt.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Batman without cape and Superman semi-naked...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Edge & Jericho vs. Two men dressed like 7 year old little boys.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Four Hall of Famers in the ring right now. At least 25 World Championships combined. Not sure how many Bret has.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> In the chaos of everything, I kind of forgot about this. Very good point.


more so for the nexus, miz etc...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Somebody has to return hopefully it will be The Rock!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NNNNNNNexus!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

TNA RULEZ sign.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Miz, please turn on team WWE Sunday.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Really Bret? Really? You can't even try to wear some kind of normal/legigimate wrestling attire?

Shorts & a Batmam shirt? Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Star or Dodgeball!! wasn't that Vince Vaughn and Ben Stiller? movie jobber.


And the hot chick Still is married to....and the 30 other people who are bigger stars than Long.


This is what I remember justin long for to be honest:











Lawler, I must have icewater in my veins because I am not hype for this match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

nexus staying on one side of the ring -__-


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats right Edge!!

Feed em to the wolves :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BRETMAN AND STUPIDMAN


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I'm seriously so confused by the Batman shirt.


You don't need to understand, just know it's awesome. 
Maybe he's wearing it cause he's teaming up with Superman, 
he could be making fun of the whole thing. haha.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

damn. i wanted to see barrett attempt wasteland on khali


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Muta said:


> Really Bret? Really? You can't even try to wear some kind of normal/legigimate wrestling attire?
> 
> Shorts & a Batmam shirt? Jeeeeeeeeeeeeez.


At least he has better attire then cena.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Hahah, this is hilarious


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

K getting boring now.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Anybody else wanna throw in on the "get justin gabriel a normal haircut" fund I'm starting?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

"This isn't what lumberjacks are supposed to do." Really, Mr. King? They do it in every single goddamn lumberjack match that has ever happened.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The Striker said:


> BRETMAN AND STUPIDMAN


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Scorpion Sting (Mar 15, 2010)

I know he's got medical issues but couldn't of Bret lifted some weights or lost 20 pounds in the last couple of months since he knew he'd be doing this for a while.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

the hell.. oh come on Nexus!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Gotta love Jericho's cockiness


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my God. I just realised..


THE NEXUS IS THE IWC!!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> At least he has better attire then cena


Cena's attire fits his gimmick though, so it's understandable. Plus he's not 50+ years old.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

jericho obviously paid them off


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Scorpion Sting said:


> I know he's got medical issues but couldn't of Bret lifted some weights or lost 20 pounds in the last couple of months since he knew he'd be doing this for a while.


He said earlier "I've been training my ass off the past few weeks" ironically


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

GET HIM! TALK ABOUT BARRET MORE!


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Jericho and Edge just to rejoin after Cena saves them ?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

fpalm Bret looks like a complete slouch and bum...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

X-Pac via Twitter "Damn, I have to wait till Sunday to find out if Miz is in or out."

lold


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I love Jericho's shit-talking that he does during all of his matches, that shit is funny.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

get out of my way!! :lmao


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mhirn3 said:


> Anybody else wanna throw in on the "get justin gabriel a normal haircut" fund I'm starting?


nooooooooooooooooo! that haircuts ace


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WADE BARRETT IS DOMINATING THE RINGSIDE! LIKE A MAJESTIC EAGLE!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohhh Jericho... Stupidman tricked you right there...


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

PLEASE!!!!!! Triple H music hit NOW!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cue the Trips!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Klebold said:


> X-Pac via Twitter "Damn, I have to wait till Sunday to find out if Miz is in or out."
> 
> lold


:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Triple H time!


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> nooooooooooooooooo! that haircuts ace


I don't get why people want every wrestler to look the exact same. I guess that's why everyone was all over Dibiase when he debuted. He looks like the standard wrestling academy guy.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

FFS Jericho and Edge do not help team WWe.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Come on HHH.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> nooooooooooooooooo! that haircuts ace


Ok how about the tall black guy then(the one who used to wear the headband)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Triple H time?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well i guess that answers that question....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

King: "We are gonna see something we have never seen before"


Sure... Not before 5 seconds before you said it...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

all of this for just to have them come back ? really?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is stupid. 
So boring. 
Nothing important.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The earthquake effect made that so epic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I knew California got earthquakes, but Sacramento must be cursed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And there we have it. Just like everyone guessed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Aww no Miz


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I kind of marked over that stare down


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

That was a pretty decent ending to RAW, IMO. Anybody else agree?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was fucking awesome!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

another shitty ending to raw


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Bret goin ham!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ok that was awesome_


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

who didnt see that


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Intense brawl !


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Triple H time?


Hm, I guess not. Would have made sense if he was going to be the 7th man. I guess Miz really will be.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I AM NO FUCKING LONGER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT NO FUCKING ROCK NO FUCKING RAWRRR WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Muta said:


> That was a pretty decent ending to RAW, IMO. Anybody else agree?


Hearing HHH's music would have made it better. Stupid injury.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a weak ass ending.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Raw was outnumbered essentially 7 on 5 and they still made Nexus retreat?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Muta said:


> That was a pretty decent ending to RAW, IMO. Anybody else agree?


I agree tbh.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That's it?? No 7th?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this ending was pretty lame


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so this is how you make Nexus look weak..1 on 7 the got it..7 on 7 scalded dogs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

realistically it is still a 7 on 6 match....Brett Hart is not in any conditon to actually "wrestle"


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

no seventh man made this ending shit.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

So Im guessin Miz will still be on the team and just replace Bret ? :\


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Pretty solid show tbh. Miz to take Khali's spot this Sunday plz.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That camera shaking effect helped make that segment better then it should've been.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

The ending was fine. I don't see what the big deal is. The crowd was obviously hyped as fuck for it, and if there are to be any big surprises save them for Sunday.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

That's it? So is Khali still in?


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mhirn3 said:


> Ok how about the tall black guy then(the one who used to wear the headband)


indifferent to that one


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm guessing at SummerSlam, Miz decides not to get involved, and someone returns to be the seventh team member.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How boring


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> That's it?? No 7th?


Yeah they should of done a 7th but chances are they will just drag it out and make something big occur at summerslam.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

so this was the big ending angle planned for Raw this week? *clap clap* 
Sarcasm is sooooo cool


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

it's a good thing NXT has those boys do all that running and obstacle course stuff. 

makes total sense now... 

....it was conditioning...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Nexus is ruining Raw. Fucking 3 months of this stupid boring shit from them. horrible matches and beat downs.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> I AM NO FUCKING LONGER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT NO FUCKING ROCK NO FUCKING RAWRRR WHAT THE FUCK


.... just :no:


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

By most regards, that was a bad Raw, but I found it to be entertaining.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I liked the ending. Wasn't a great show though.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

when will i learn to never get my hopes up that something badass is gonna happen.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

according to wwe mobile alerts Khali is out


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

lmao and they run. 

From 5 guys and an old man.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

That Ending was Epic. The Staredown was Great and the camera shaking made it look alot better.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> indifferent to that one


Haha ok....him then(I can't for the life of me think of his name).


Raw ends with cena's shitty music? Wouldn't the raw roster have made more sense since they all saved the show? lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Who will be the 7th man? Thinking time.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i enjoyed the ending..


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Decent show... Entertaining I would say... Build up for Summerslam was great. Can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a huge Miz mark, but I will be hugely disappointed if the 7th Member ends up being him instead of HHH.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

For the most part it was okay - but a week before Summerslam I feel really underwhelmed


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Well that was terrible and completely pointless. That's about it. I am calling for Miz to join Raw and then turn. Maybe he and Riley join Nexus or something. I don't know nor do I really care.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

So where was the "big angle" or whatever that was said on this show? Admit tingly the crowd seemed into it but this killed any interest for the PPV. Now that everyone gets along Nexus has no chance cause they are all just rookies and don't have the "team Raw can't get along" story to play off of".


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

freaking knew it, i told you all, i told each and every one of you, they were going to reunite at the end and u all doubted me, what now huh!, i just got one thing to say to you all now, I TOLD YOU SO!, WOOOOOOO


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome ending to a mediocre go home show.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nabz23 said:


> I AM NO FUCKING LONGER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT NO FUCKING ROCK NO FUCKING RAWRRR WHAT THE FUCK


See ya next monday buddy.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> I AM NO FUCKING LONGER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT NO FUCKING ROCK NO FUCKING RAWRRR WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

axl626 said:


> Well that was terrible and completely pointless. That's about it. I am calling for Miz to join Raw and then turn. Maybe he and Riley join Nexus or something. *I don't know nor do I really care.*


Then why watch/post??


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

7th man is Bourne I'm hoping, HHH is still out due to injuries and he was taken out of summerslam advertising.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> I'm a huge Miz mark, but I will be hugely disappointed if the 7th Member ends up being him instead of HHH.


The bad thing is that if Triple H is the 7th member that means that Nexus has no chance of winning.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Kind of a meh ending. At least Cena didn't get on the mic and deliver an 'LOL we planned that all along' promo. Hard to believe Miz would join up now.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

RAW was fairly good. Better than last week. All the matches announced for SSlam (RAWs) we're built up nicely. Can't wait for the 7 on 7 elimination match now considering we've got: Bret Hart, John Cena, R-Truth, John Morrison, The Miz, Edge & Chris Jericho.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Yeah man lmoa I got pretty mad I actually thought the rock was gonna come back -_- what was I thinking.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> freaking knew it, i told you all, i told each and every one of you, they were going to reunite at the end and u all doubted me, what now huh!, i just got one thing to say to you all now, I TOLD YOU SO!, WOOOOOOO


lollllllll

Everyone knew it was coming. LIKE THEY ARE NOT GOING TO HAVE EDGE AND JERICHO ON THE 2ND BIGGEST PPV.

I enjoyed the show, however.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Average Raw; not enough Randy, Bourne getting ridiculously squashed, too many Nexus beatdowns...but Jericho and Edge were good, nice to see a bit more of them.
A little worried that Randy won't get the belt at SS now, which I was fine with before but if they actually stick with the new stip then it'll be a long while before he does get his hands on it. Hopefully they've got a decent feud planned for him to tide him over until...well probably WM27 but who knows.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nabz23 said:


> I AM NO FUCKING LONGER WATCHING THIS BULLSHIT NO FUCKING ROCK NO FUCKING RAWRRR WHAT THE FUCK


fpalm


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Then why watch/post??


About the Miz and Riley joining? I don't really care if they join. Nexus will continue on for 2 or 3 months and then end whether they join or not. Is there an ambivalent emoticon so I can get through to you?


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

jimboystar24 said:


> So where was the "big angle" or whatever that was said on this show? Admit tingly the crowd seemed into it but this killed any interest for the PPV. Now that everyone gets along Nexus has no chance cause they are all just rookies and don't have the "team Raw can't get along" story to play off of".


This. I mean what a disappointing ending. Basically this past few weeks has made Jericho and Edge look like two indecisive crybabies. 

This in many ways was a PG ending, the team goes into Summerslam together... WOOO!!!

:no:

I was just waiting for someone to come out as the seventh man, or even be announced.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Decent show, that ending was nothing shy of awesome. The shaking camera, the stare down, and I marked the F out when Edge and Jericho ran back to the ring


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

lic05 said:


> See ya next monday buddy.


I am preety sure we will see him on Sunday.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

So it's Miz Bourne or a shock HHH return.

Miz should fight Bourne leaving HHH. 

Doesn't Dibiase want to be in the team? Has he got a fight planned for summerslam?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Yeah not Monday but Sunday and THEN Monday


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bret looks awful in that ring.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Decent ending, poor show overall though.

Oh, and Summerslam does not look that great at all :no:


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The crowd was outstanding tonight. I love when there is a hot crowd.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gunna get my hopes up and anticipate some sort of awesome surprise(s) at summerslam. This was just a completely anticlimactic episode of raw and summerslam looks like it's gunna suck.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The best part of this show was Alex Riley.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

I was expecting either Jericho or Edge to rejoin the team, but wasn't really expecting both. I was leaning more towards Jericho because they were playing it like he was uncertain of his choice. Edge seemed pretty confident in leaving the team.

I was also surprised to see Edge try to save Jericho from the lumberjacks. Didn't seem like a very heelish thing to do.

I have a bit of a theory on Miz waiting until Sunday to make his decision. I'm thinking they may have someone planned (possibly HHH or someone else) who they can't guarantee will be able to make the show, so just in case they have a fall back plan with The Miz.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

I literally quit watching after the sheamus and orton promo, Only watched raw to see that feud plus the Melina return.. Still very stupid giving away a summerslam match

but tonights raw blew, nxt attack, nxt promo, nxt attack backstage, cena's team conflict, and the straw that broke the camals back is, nxt season 2 rookies showing up. 95% of the show was all about nxt while the other 5% was sheamus vs orton


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

so the team is in cooperating again. i think plans might change come sunday... last minute substituions. maybe r-truth gets attacked, ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Miz taking over Khali.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Team wwe coperating guarentees nexus wins which is good. I agree with whoever said miz could be a fall out option.

Also could see Me Mcmahon being the 7th guy causing Bret to turn. Danielson, Rock HBK are all dream possibilties as well.




But what about steamboat? OR RANDY FUCKING SAVAGE


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Swag said:


> Team wwe coperating guarentees nexus wins which is good. I agree with whoever said miz could be a fall out option.
> 
> Also could see Me Mcmahon being the 7th guy causing Bret to turn. Danielson, _*Rock*_ HBK are all dream possibilties as well.
> 
> ...


Rocky....


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

The past month of Raw has been for nothing. The entire Cena team falling apart was distraction to hide the fact Nexus sucks and can't work a match. The entire build up to this ppv was Team Cena falling apart...now they're together...so they have them face off with Nexus for a minute.

Since the last three months are now irrelevant the only build up for this ppv was a one minute face off tonight. wtf


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think there was like 2 minutes last month too!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

[MDB] said:


> RAW was fairly good. Better than last week. All the matches announced for SSlam (RAWs) we're built up nicely. Can't wait for the 7 on 7 elimination match now considering we've got: Bret Hart, John Cena, R-Truth, John Morrison, The Miz, Edge & Chris Jericho.


Well, The Miz isn't officially on the team yet he did say he will let them know on Sunday, but I do expect him to join the team though.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

llamadux said:


> The past month of Raw has been for nothing. The entire Cena team falling apart was distraction to hide the fact Nexus sucks and can't work a match. The entire build up to this ppv was Team Cena falling apart...now they're together...so they have them face off with Nexus for a minute.
> 
> Since the last three months are now irrelevant the only build up for this ppv was a one minute face off tonight. wtf


What did you want them to do? Have Team RAW to get along the entire team then it would of really not giving Nexus a chance to win the match. The case still stands that just because that got along at the end of the show tonight doesn't guarantee they should be able to trust each other come Sunday, Edge & Jericho are still heels.

But no matter how they did built the match I am still convinced that Nexus will with the match, simply because they have too. If they lose then it's nothing else they would be able to do with this storyline or that group. So the Nexus have no choice but to win on Sunday.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good show and the crowd was really into it so that was a plus.



TehJerichoFan said:


> Geez, that backbreaker was sloppy as hell.


First time I've ever seen it look that sloppy. :hmm: It usually looks great.



The Enforcer said:


> Fox is terrible, even by Diva standards.


Her matches over the last couple months have been really good. Tonight she looked a little off for the first time in awhile but I wouldn't go as far to say she's terrible.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody watching Lopez tonight?


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I didn't get to watch RAW tonight, unfortunately, after finding out my brother is not a cable guy! So I have to miss RAW and NXT.

I looked up the results on WWE.com and it left me with a few questions (apparantly "full-coverage" really doesn't mean full coverage :side: So can someone answer these few questions for me, please and thank you! 

WWE.com said Edge and Jericho attacked Bret Hart- so why did they join Team WWE again?

And also it doesn't show the result of the main event-what happened with that?

What happened to The Great Khali, and what does The Miz have to do with anything?

Was Maryse not with Ted Jr at ringside?

Also, it says this about what happened after the NXT match (I hope the match was decent):



> Afterward, a still fuming WWE Champion Sheamus, who had been stewing ringside after his encounter with Randy Orton, *charged the ring and further punished Kaval - for the third time in a row -* before barking out his frustration to the WWE Universe


What does it mean Sheamus attacked Kaval for a 3rd time in a row?


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

That crowd was nuts, they made the ending great.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Betty Honest said:


> WWE.com said Edge and Jericho attacked Bret Hart- so why did they join Team WWE again?


At the end of Edge & Jericho vs. Cena & Heart, Nxtus attacked only Cena and wouldn't touch Edge nor Jericho. Then in the match Jericho accidentally knocked Barrett off the ring apron (Barrett was going to cheap shot Cena or something like that) Then Nextus attacked Edge and Jericho (both of who slipped out and ran up the ramp). Then the Nextus went to jump Cena and Heart until Truth and Morrison ran down. Edge and Jericho slowly walked to the back and had a change of heart because there was NO WAY Cena, Heart, Morrison and Truth could defend themselves. Edge and Jericho ran into the ring to help Team WWE and a huge brawl broke out with Nextus running for it.



Betty Honest said:


> And also it doesn't show the result of the main event-what happened with that?


Read above



Betty Honest said:


> What happened to The Great Khali, and what does The Miz have to do with anything?


Khali challenged Barrett to a match 1v1 and on the way backstage to the match Nextus attacked and took out Khali. The Miz comes in when Cena and Heart are walking backstage to the match The Miz asks them both to say "Miz are you in or out?" (talking about Team WWE since they were short 2 memebers) Miz says he'll think about it and give them their answer on Sunday.



Betty Honest said:


> Was Maryse not with Ted Jr at ringside?


Yeah, she was there.



Betty Honest said:


> Also, it says this about what happened after the NXT match (I hope the match was decent):


No idea. I don't remember Sheamus attacking Kaval in the past. So maybe it's a mistake who knows.





Betty Honest said:


> What does it mean Sheamus attacked Kaval for a 3rd time in a row?


After the Sheamus and Orton confrontation, Sheamus stayed at ring side looking scarred but pissed. After the NXT season 2 rookies had their match, Sheamus went apeshit and beat 2 guys up on the outside of the ring and then gave Kaval his finisher.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man, this Sacramento crowd was nuts all night. It was great to see a hyped up crowd because they really added to the show. Wish I got to see the show myself too as it would be awesome for me to finally see Bret Hart live. The Miz was clearly over with the crowd too. Awesome show.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> First time I've ever seen it look that sloppy. :hmm: It usually looks great.


Looked like Melina sandbagged it (but not on purpose of course).

Skip to 5:06.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

The_Rated_R_Supers said:


> At the end of Edge & Jericho vs. Cena & Heart, Nxtus attacked only Cena and wouldn't touch Edge nor Jericho. Then in the match Jericho accidentally knocked Barrett off the ring apron (Barrett was going to cheap shot Cena or something like that) Then Nextus attacked Edge and Jericho (both of who slipped out and ran up the ramp). Then the Nextus went to jump Cena and Heart until Truth and Morrison ran down. Edge and Jericho slowly walked to the back and had a change of heart because there was NO WAY Cena, Heart, Morrison and Truth could defend themselves. Edge and Jericho ran into the ring to help Team WWE and a huge brawl broke out with Nextus running for it.
> 
> 
> Read above
> ...


Thanks so much for answering my questions!

Maybe it meant Sheamus attacked 3 people in a row-not Kaval, idk.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

chronoxiong said:


> Man, this Sacramento crowd was nuts all night. It was great to see a hyped up crowd because they really added to the show. Wish I got to see the show myself too as it would be awesome for me to finally see Bret Hart live. The Miz was clearly over with the crowd too. Awesome show.


I noticed that too during the show. The crowd in Sacramento was amazing tonight. They were all sooo into that show that when they would cheer, chant and make noise by stomping their feet, the whole camera was shaking none stop. They would cheer almost anyone and they gave such great reactions. The best part about it to me was that there were not as many kids there as previous crowds. Most to almost all of the crowd members were adults and that got me pumped because usually the adults are the quiet ones and the kids are all yelling. But today was vice versa. Kinda made me feel good as I hate the selling of WWE to kids. =]


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Betty Honest said:


> What does it mean Sheamus attacked Kaval for a 3rd time in a row?


They probably meant to say that Husky Harris beat Kaval for a 3rd time in a row.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So if Randy loses which he most certaintly will since he has pretty much owned Sheamus each week, he gets no rematch. Either Miz cashes in at that point (of course Orton could win and Miz still cashes in or on Sheamus) or if Triple H returns it won't be for the 7 on 7 match/potential Nexus leader stuff, but rather to face Sheamus. I mean, Orton won't get his rematch, Cena won't get his, so that leaves who after Summerslam? Sheamus winning could mean a WWE Title match the crowd won't care for unless Miz cashes in and wins, thus letting Orton stay in the main event or Triple H returns as a face, not heel.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Looked like Melina sandbagged it (but not on purpose of course).
> 
> Skip to 5:06.


It's probably rust then. Not surprising because of the amount of time she was out for.



The_Rated_R_Supers said:


> I noticed that too during the show. The crowd in Sacramento was amazing tonight.


They were amazing last year at The Bash ppv as well.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Decent Raw and a great ending to Raw.

I can't remember a recent time where I have looked so forward to a big tag team match but I cannot wait for Sunday.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I thought that was a pretty good Raw. I think they did a good job of building up the two top matches on the Raw side. They also made Miz look like an important player as he could theoretically decide the outcome of both of those matches (or rather void the result of one, more or less).

The opening promo was good. I've enjoyed the Bret/Jericho back and forth the few times they've done it.

The Miz/Bourne match was pretty fun, though I wished it would have gotten more time. Bourne squarely being back where he was before that semi-feud with Jericho is disappointing. 

The two divas match weren't good at all.

Khali getting written out of a PPV main event made me very happy as did Mark Henry getting jumped before a rematch of a match that was pretty bad the first time.

The Orton/Sheamus promo was great and made me interested in seeing a PPV match they hadn't gotten me too interested in seeing over the last few shows (or at least as interested as I should be for a World Title match).

Truth/Morrison vs. Regal/Ryder wasn't much, but it served its purpose.

The main event angle was pretty good. After last week's show, I thought Jericho & Edge were virtually guaranteed to rejoin the team. The ending wasn't surprising, but it was well done. Team WWE sort of resolving their issues, making it look like they could win, but are still trying to come from behind as they're one man short going into the PPV is a pretty good story. Not announcing all the participants in one of the main events prior to the PPV may not end up being the best idea.

I'm not looking forward to the guest host returning next week.


----------



## thealphacolt (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, a lot of Morrison haters here.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Calvinball said:


> Not announcing all the participants in one of the main events prior to the PPV may not end up being the best idea.


How do you figure that one out ?

Not announcing the 7th member might actually entice people to buy the PPV to see who it is.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> How do you figure that one out ?
> 
> Not announcing the 7th member might actually entice people to buy the PPV to see who it is.


More People would purchase the PPV to see a (presumably) big star wrestle in the main event than they would to just be surprised by who it is I would think


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really good Raw. What's been really good of late is how they've built their shows around a central theme and really drilled that home. This week it was, "Nexus will destroy any possible replacements." It's definitely interesting how The Miz now fits into the equation. 

I really liked the main event, even if a little predictable. The highlight for me was the Sheamus/Orton promo though. It really got me excited for their SS match, which I was indifferent towards before. It also built up the WWE title as something of importance which they've neglected to do lately.

Most of all, I loved how hot the crowd was. Everyone got massive reactions. It's incredible how much more excited I get when the crowd is so pumped. I hope there's similar reactions at Summerslam considering it's also in California.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

rcc said:


> Really good Raw. What's been really good of late is how they've built their shows around a central theme and really drilled that home. This week it was, "Nexus will destroy any possible replacements." It's definitely interesting how The Miz now fits into the equation.
> 
> I really liked the main event, even if a little predictable. The highlight for me was the Sheamus/Orton promo though. It really got me excited for their SS match, which I was indifferent towards before. It also built up the WWE title as something of importance which they've neglected to do lately.
> 
> Most of all, I loved how hot the crowd was. Everyone got massive reactions. It's incredible how much more excited I get when the crowd is so pumped. I hope there's similar reactions at Summerslam considering it's also in California.


That pretty much summed my views up. Morrison hitting The C4 caught me of guard. Hopefully he will use it more. Nexus just pulls me in each week.

5 Days till Summerslam..:gun::gun:


----------



## kamatose (Oct 8, 2006)

LMFAO WTF was up with the 1950's swimsuit match? This whole PG thing has gone too far. They intend to continue pushing this eye candy women's division that BLOWS goats and they can't even do that right. Anything with Bret Hart sucks. For the love of God keep him out of the ring. WWE still has a lot of bad writing.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent RAW, didn't enjoy it quite as much as some of the shows leading up to Summerslam but it served its purpose and did a good job of building up the Elimination match at the PPV. I wonder whether the 7th member will be The Miz or a surprise, its interesting. I'm still not really bothered about the Sheamus/Orton match but oh well, I'll probably end up ordering Summerslam just for the one match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nexus are so fucking awesome.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good show this week. I find it very funny that KOOL-AID Mark Henry thinks he's a big thread to The Nexus. The guy getting beat up every single week. 
Miz vs Bourne was a nice little match, but where in the hell is Evan's push??? It made the Miz look strong, that's a good thing. 
The move of the night goes to John Morrison, he did the C4 perfect, let's hope he will use it more. And heyy, he did the StarShip Pain right. Also nice build-up for Orton/Sheamus. 
Question: Why has Harris 3 wins in 3 weeks over Kaval?? I think it was better to let Lucky Cannon lose, cos he's the next one who going home. And why are they building something with Santino and yet ANOTHER diva???

and by the way: Maryse looked very good in the dress.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Nexus have started to grow on me and quite honestly I hope they win at Summerslam. 

The 7th member I could see being a suprise person like a returning Triple H. 

I could see a promo backstage at SS where the Miz tells him 'NO'. ALl night people are wondering who will be number 7...

All six are in the ring and the mathc is about to start before 'Time to play the game'


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

YESSSSSS!!!! Khali is out! Now, let 7th member be Danielson please! Awesome episode tonight.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

fpalm @ people moaning. "PG ending to the show"? The fuck?

Eh well, I liked the show. The crowd made it awesome and that was some very good build for SummerSlam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That was a great RAW.


I hate how Melina cries all of the time.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

great raw! a great crowd makes it even better!


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Great RAW tonight, the crowd made it.


----------



## MachoMuta (Nov 5, 2007)

.....


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought the show was good, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

thealphacolt said:


> Wow, a lot of Morrison haters here.


Haters gunna hate.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Fantastic show.

Now i'm not one of those guys who think that every little thing has something to do with Daniel Bryan returning, but the open spot at SummerSlam makes too much sense for it to be ignored.
It's against Nexus, the people who supposedly attacked him for having remorse, plus the tease of Miz being the 7th member could also be a clue. It wouldn't surprise me if Miz didn't join the team just to get heat, but then in comes Bryan, his NXT rookie and massive rival to take his place.

Like I said, i'm not holding my hopes up too much, but i'd be lying if I said this didn't have my interest


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought the show was great, the crowd loved it too which made it even better.

I loved the Sheamus/Orton confrontation and it really made me want to see their Summerslam match.

The build to the Nexus/WWE was great too. The opening promo was good, and the conflict in team WWE was done well. Morrison looked fantastic in the tag match he was in, busting out some awesome moves and getting a great reaction. The end was fantastic. The crowd went nuts for the Nexus/WWE faceoff, so I can't wait to see that on PPV.


----------



## andy-500 (Jun 29, 2010)

I liked the show.

I've been calling out for Santino & Kozlov to fued with the Usos for the past few weeks to allow the Harts to jump on over to Smackdown - and it appears the Usos will get jealous of their valet being interested in Santino, so I could get what I want. Keep the tag division relevant, I like it.

Sheamus and Orton were both fantastic in their segment. I like both these guys, and their match at Summerslam should be a good one.

Nexus stuff was decent as usual, I'm not a fan of Bret Hart at all though.. thats about the only thing I can complain about on this show.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

instantclassic27 said:


> Fantastic show.
> 
> Now i'm not one of those guys who think that every little thing has something to do with Daniel Bryan returning, but the open spot at SummerSlam makes too much sense for it to be ignored.
> It's against Nexus, the people who supposedly attacked him for having remorse, plus the tease of Miz being the 7th member could also be a clue. *It wouldn't surprise me if Miz didn't join the team just to get heat, but then in comes Bryan, his NXT rookie and massive rival to take his place.*
> ...


As much as I would love that, as far as I know, Bryan Danielson is booked well into September with indy matches.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

The pop at the end when Jericho & The Hypocrites brawled with Nexus was EPIC!

RAW was enjoyable though, I fucking hate Melina. Never stops screaming! ¬_¬


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

instantclassic27 said:


> Fantastic show.
> 
> Now i'm not one of those guys who think that every little thing has something to do with Daniel Bryan returning, but the open spot at SummerSlam makes too much sense for it to be ignored.
> It's against Nexus, the people who supposedly attacked him for having remorse, plus the tease of Miz being the 7th member could also be a clue. It wouldn't surprise me if Miz didn't join the team just to get heat, but then in comes Bryan, his NXT rookie and massive rival to take his place.
> ...


I was thinking maybe it'll be someone from Smackdown, the fact that were pushing it as team WWE rather than team Raw or team Cena hints at that. I realise that Nexus have done nothing on that show yet but some members of the roster were pros on NXT season 1. Jericho and R-Truth were season 1 pros, as was Miz. On Smackdown, Punk is already booked into a match but Christian and Matt aren't doing a great deal at the moment.

It won't be Danielson though.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

peepoholic said:


> I was thinking maybe it'll be someone from Smackdown, the fact that were pushing it as team WWE rather than team Raw or team Cena hints at that. I realise that Nexus have done nothing on that show yet but some members of the roster were pros on NXT season 1. Jericho and R-Truth were season 1 pros, as was Miz. On Smackdown, Punk is already booked into a match but Christian and Matt aren't doing a great deal at the moment.
> 
> It won't be Danielson though.


I know, just wishful thinking , but the 5% chance it will be, and the fact I literally have no idea who they could use to replace Khali, is making me look forward to SummerSlam


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great show I am sooo pumped for Summerslam. The ending was amazing with all the participants in the ring and the camera was shaking and the crowd was going apeshit!! Orton/Sheamus build was great as well. Great go home show. Just wish they added another match


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One word to sum up this week's RAW: 

BATMAN

lol

other than that, it was a pretty dam good show this week. Definitely got me hyped for Summerslam.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Optikk said:


> That was a great RAW.
> 
> 
> I hate how Melina cries all of the time.


I'd make Melina cry by shoving something down her mouth.

KnowwhatI'msayin'? 8*D


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just got done watching RAW on my DVR, and wow, did that crowd make the show or what?

The ending with the camera shaking, as well as the shaking during the Sheamus/Orton face off made me relive the days long gone of the AE for a couple seconds. They were going nuts.

Good go home show from RAW, although they still havent filled out much of the card for SummerSlam, and I'm still waiting for a Hart Dynasty/Nexus team feud for the Tag Tiles.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> How do you figure that one out ?
> 
> Not announcing the 7th member might actually entice people to buy the PPV to see who it is.


Typically, mystery opponents/participants don't add buys to a PPV, and often times affects the buy rate in a negative way. Them adding the 7th member at the PPV could affect it negatively here for that reason, but I don't expect it will given these particular circumstances (hence the "may not be the best idea" line rather than me saying it is a bad idea). I don't think speculation over a possible new seventh man will necessarily be the reason people who were on the fence end up buying the show either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn that crowd last night was great during the main event.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WWE should hold Raw in Sacramento every single week lol.


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

thats the best crowd ive seen on Raw in a long time!

major props to all those who went in Sacremento, good work.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> The bad thing is that if Triple H is the 7th member that means that Nexus has no chance of winning.


He is injured and probably out till SurvivorSeries/Royal Rumble.

If he did appear and suprise us all then i think he will turn on team wwe during the match


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Good crowd, boring show.

I swear to God, if you watched the last 5 or 6 Raws back to back they are all repeats.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

WWE should forever broadcast all episodes of RAW, Smackdown, NXT and any PPV events from Sacramento.


----------



## Norminator (Nov 24, 2006)

As everyone has said, the crowd made the show. The few seconds of stand-off between nexus and WWE at the end with the crowd going nuts, camera shaking wrestlers getting pumped in the ring and then culminating in Edge starting the brawl was fucking excellent. I looked forward to the end because of what Jericho said on twitter, but I didn't think it would be THAT good.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

After watching this eppy I am going to guess that miz is the seventh member, he turns on team wwe helping nexxus win and wins the title after cashing in money in the bank on Orton with help from his new team. 

When you have a 7 on 2 advantage, the best thing to do is to wait around long enough for their other homies to get their back


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Just watched RAW there, wow, fucking wow at that last segment! It was awesome! Got shivers when Edge and Jericho turned back and ran in to help :$


----------



## Mrheadbandboy (Aug 9, 2010)

what ever happend to the boogeyman and hornswoggle and do u think the rock will make a special apperance because people said he will monday because tht same day 11 years ago chris jericho interuppted and will hbk make a special appearance?


----------



## Aus-RKO (Mar 30, 2010)

Great Raw!

I really hope Nexus attack Khali during Summerslam and Bryan Danielson returns for the main event for Team Raw. 
And Cena needs to turn heel, really bad!!


----------



## Densuke (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't wanna start a new thread so I ask here: where is Ezekiel Jackson? He can't still be sitting at home watching his late sisters kids?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Densuke said:


> I don't wanna start a new thread so I ask here: where is Ezekiel Jackson? He can't still be sitting at home watching his late sisters kids?



He's injured, expected back in October.


----------

